# Snowbasin Ski Patrol



## killclimbz

Well for one thing, it's not A-Basin. It's Snowbasin. Two completely different ski areas in different states. 

Ski patroller is pretty much being a douche. No way that guy was riding fast. I guess doing some spinny maneuvers counts as out of control in that douches eyes.


----------



## killclimbz

Ummm, it's Snowbasin Utah...


----------



## Nefarious

My mistake. I read it awhile before posting and didn't notice in time. Thx for the fix Kill/Wolf.


----------



## killclimbz

Meh, too much killer backcountry for me to worry about resort riding in either Colorado or Utah. It's a non issue in my book, though I have never really had problems with ski patrol at any Colorado or Utah resort. The only time I have had a problem is when I broke rule #1 and got caught poaching.


----------



## ShredLife

not sure who those pussies in baby blue are, but you shouldn't stop on sidehits. i wouldn't have even stopped to talk to them...

as for the patroller, whoever shot the vid should give it to his boss - or the media - and get his ass fired. period. that asshole obviously doesn't have enough gratitude for the position he is in and shouldn't have it. there are plenty of people who try out for ski patrol every year. fuck that guy.

also - every part of this video is a huge reason why i love the BC so much. fuck with me like that out there and you're gonna get smacked


----------



## killclimbz

ShredLife said:


> also - every part of this video is a huge reason why i love the BC so much. fuck with me like that out there and you're gonna get smacked


Exactly...


----------



## ShredLife

bitchinbabyblue has a total cop/wannabe cop 'stache and haircut.... i'd never stop and talk to someone that looked like that on the hill... as for ski patrol, i won't show them my pass anymore if they ask... i'll just pretend i don't hear them and dip out. faster than most of em anyways


----------



## Milo303

I've never been harassed at a Colorado resort by the red coat which is our patrollers

I've been at snowbasin and it's usually a VERY VERY chill place. This old man was just being an ass and was aplogizing by the end.

Should he be dismissed, absolutely. He was way out of line to a paying customer who was clearly in control.

That's the thing about CO if they see you in control, they don't mess with you from my experience.

And I'm surprised they found an ass at Snowbasin as I had 0 issues


----------



## RichnNorcal

This vid has gone viral, I saw this yesteday on the TGR forum. Someone actually sent it to the resort. Think they used a Go Pro for the vid...


----------



## BurtonAvenger

Colorado resorts hate you if you fit an image they don't like. I've been profiled before.


----------



## RichnNorcal

I guess they don't like people who wear skinny black pants & hat with sunglasses! Don't forget the XXL black face mask...


----------



## snowvols

They just posted this on their facespace page



> snowbasin
> We at Snowbasin Resort had an incident yesterday for which we have received much deserved criticism. We are frankly embarrassed by this situation and have taken measures to prevent this type of incident occurring in the future. Snowbasin strongly believes in treating all of our guests with respect. We strive to deserve the respect and exceed the expectations of everyone visiting our resort.


----------



## killclimbz

Too little too late. Blood is in the water...


----------



## I need a name

I experienced something similar at a resort in New York. I stopped to help someone that had fallen and looked injured. Trying to be helpful, I asked the person if they needed help up after they said they were alright. Turns out, a ski patrol overheard me. He snapped back at me and said "What the fuck do you think you are doing? You have to be certified to help anyone."

Needless to say, I did not deserve to be treated this way. I said some things back that I probably shouldn't have, and got my ticket pulled.

I now just ignore them and ride away if they complain about me riding "out of control".


----------



## ll IrOn CiTy ll

Post it on there facebook page..I cant believe that happened.When he said just shut the fuck up,The hair on my neck stood up.Only after he realized he was being taped did he start acting like a human..fucking asshole


----------



## Nefarious

It's interesting to see how drastic the public outcry is. Their facebook "apology" is getting incessantly flamed by people demanding more. 

I guess Kill has it right...


> Too little too late. Blood is in the water...


----------



## ll IrOn CiTy ll

Nefarious said:


> It's interesting to see how drastic the public outcry is. Their facebook "apology" is getting incessantly flamed by people demanding more.
> 
> I guess Kill has it right...


wouldnt say its interesting..that could be anyone of us.


----------



## killclimbz

Snowolf said:


> Totally! I have heard this exact thing from so many people who have ridden in Colorado. Almost everyone of my coworkers who worked a season there came back to Meadows and said they hated it there. My impression of Colorado resorts based on everything I read and hear first hand is that their patrollers and "mountain hosts" just flat don`t like anyone on a board and judge people based on stereotypical bigotry rather than on individual action. I think to actually be in their good graces you basically have to be this person:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plenty of other states to ride in without the `tude.


Seriously, I haven't really had any problems with ski patrol or said attitude. You're stereotyping the whole scene. Keystone is about the only culprit out of the 24 ski areas in Colorado. Ranging from mom and pops to full on mega resorts. One of the most courteous places and a great ski patrol that I have experienced is Aspen Highlands. Those guys bust ass to make sure you have a good time there. On the last day of the season, they worked their ass off to get Highlands Bowl open a few of years ago. Most other patrols would just skip it, as it would result in more work for them after they close. They also were great about letting you know where to go. I've heard horrible stories coming out of Bachelor, but I don't equate that with the whole of Oregon...


----------



## Nefarious

ll IrOn CiTy ll said:


> wouldnt say its interesting..that could be anyone of us.


Interesting as in: Snowbasin's attempt to stem the onslaught blew up in their faces. 

Even more interesting: Will it have any long term effects? i.e. Dew Tour? 

...and I realize it could be anyone. No matter how bad Mr. Taylor's day was...that kind of reaction is 100% uncalled for.


----------



## RichnNorcal

have to agree, you can't judge the whole state or two states (CO & UT) by the actions of one patroller & Instructor. Of course someone was definitely having a bad day, however did you see the patroller pick up that kid's glove when he dropped it.


----------



## killclimbz

Well for one, Snowbasin's apology was not an apology. That is the biggest mistake they could make and it's just going to get worse for them. Just wait, the ability to post on their wall is going to be taken down shortly...


----------



## Nefarious

I administer a Facebook page and I'll tell you first hand, they're in hot water. 

You can't completely disable posting. They've done the best they can in the situation, which is keeping people from posting their own stuff. Now users can only comment on their posts. Unfortunately for them, there is no getting around this feature. 

They have 2 options and they're both inadequate. They can either shut down the Facebook page or come out with a very humbling and well worded apology.

::eats popcorn::


----------



## ShredLife

they have one option as i see it: "Mr Tracy (or whatever that fucker's name is) is no longer employed by us. Babybluecop'stacheBitch has been suspended/terminated as well."


----------



## Bretfred

props to those kids (say kids look young said they were young)for staying respectful. Dont see that much was actually the "adults" being the douches. Usually the other way around. Really they hadnt done anything if that was to fast then might as well walk down the mountain.


----------



## basso4735

I love how the emergence of affordable cameras have time and time again shown bad form with "authoritative" figures. Whether it be police officers, teachers, or ski patrol, I think it is great that these people are finally being held accountable because what they do becomes public knowledge so easily. Had those 2 boarders strolled into the base and complained about a patrolmen, I have a feeling not much would have come out of it.


----------



## ShredLife

*Breaking New Video of Snowbasin Ski Patroller Tim Taylor!!!*


----------



## BurtonAvenger

My grandfather was nsp for 47 years this shit would never fly with him. Guy reminds me of Craig Simson at Keystone.


----------



## Sick-Pow

Call the reporter doing a piece in the local paper tomorrow, from their Facebook, 

" I forgot to mention earlier, anyone with credible information on this incident (who was actually there) can also call my office at (801) 625-4263."


----------



## snowklinger

I've had 2 fun incidents with ski patrol here in CO, 1 was ski patrol being an idiot, 1 was me being an idiot (not unsafe).

I was riding through a "slow" area, and checked my speed from fast to a chill cruisin, fully in control as I went by, and this guy got all wide eyed and tried to chase me and tackle me. Luckily I just rode around his desperate cartoon attempts to put his stupid dickbeaters on me. Next day I returned to the same spot to talk to them and clear the air. They let me know that it was his first day and it was already full of mishaps, we all had a good laugh at his expense.

This week I made the bad choice to ride during holiday shitshow, and on a rare patch of sunlit, soft snow there was a big group, I turned so that I was not running dangerously toward, but parallel to them as I passed, but I gave them a really excellent squirt as I turned past them. Heh. Ski patrol was right behind me. Turns out its there kids program and whatnot - whoops. I apologized, it was funny, still funny, I deserved to get yelled at just for being dumb enough to have ski patrol right behind me and do stupid shit like that lol. I can still hear a kid scream as snow went into an ear or between helmet and coat. what a fucker...:cheeky4:


----------



## hikeswithdogs

Snowolf said:


> Wow! If a patroler at Mt. Hood Meadows said "shut your fucking mouth" to a guest, he would be dismissed. That is uncalled for and those two guys were being cooperative and respectful. The guy who handed him his pass said "sir" . Not only that but fuck, he was barely making turns and going super slow and that is "riding too fast"??????
> 
> This shit is why you wont see me ever ride in Colorado or Utah. I hear nothing but bullshit about those fucking states. I have never heard of shit like this in Oregon, Washington, Arizona. Montana and Alaska where I ride. I won`t spend a fucking dime in Colorado or Utah....:thumbsdown:


You'd never see something like this happen at chill places like Brighton or Powder Mountain , as far as all the other skier heavy\dominated resorts I guess I wouldn't be that surprised but I bet ALL the resorts will be having a pro-active talk with their instructors and patrollers after this fine example of stellar customer service.


----------



## Deviant

Look at it like employee and customer service. This is what I stated on their facebook page:



> If you work anywhere in a position that deals with customers, and you tell one of your customers to "shut your ******* mouth", you'll lose your job. If you can't act within a certain level of customer service and professionalism, you shouldn't be in a position working with the public. Anyone who's worked customer service will tell you that it's the most important thing to the company, as one bad experience will trickle down to friends, relatives, neighbors, etc. The kids in the video deserve a ton of respect for the way they handled Mr. Taylors attitude as well.


As far as I'm concerned, it doesn't matter if it was a slip of the tongue on the part of Tim Taylor. Snowbasins employees represent the company just like a cashier at a store would. If someone works retail and says that to a customer, they will be fired, whether they apologize or not. With the amount of attention this is getting (as well it should), SnowBasin is in damage control at this point and so far they are doing a horrible job of it.


----------



## dreampow

I absolutely cannot imagine language like this being used by an employee to a customer here in Japan. 
Immediate loss of job as well as forced public apology and maybe a free 1 year pass for the poor dude who endured this Nazi.

Even so it just wouldn't happen. 

Unfortunately positions of power (how ever little) attract people who want to play Nazi:dunno:.


----------



## linvillegorge

I had an encounter every bit this ugly with a patrol member at Loveland. He was reminded very quickly that he wasn't talking to some 15 year old park rat.

Never had another bad experience with anyone who works on that mountain. Patrol tends to be just like cops, most are pretty decent for the most part, but occasionally you run into a power tripping douchebag who quite frankly would greatly benefit from a good ass whoopin'.


----------



## Snownad

Unstrap then proceed to beat with board. Problems solved.


----------



## Rider161

:laugh: beating will continue until morale improves or just


----------



## sil_23

Here's the whole story on EL:

EasyLoungin ? EasyLoungin | Random Prick at Snowbasin


----------



## CheeseForSteeze

Snowbasin/Sun Valley obviously have some training and combing to do as far as their staff is concerned. However, I hate to play devil's advocate, but I hope this doesn't result in a situation where ski patrol is too afraid to enforce things that ARE safety issues for fear of being reprimanded. Obviously there is no real safety issues during this incident but I seem to remember someone posting a story about how ski patrol at their local (Ohio) mountain couldn't do anything anymore resulting in the inability to enforce actual safety rules due to historical trends.


----------



## killclimbz

sil_23 said:


> Here's the whole story on EL:
> 
> EasyLoungin ? EasyLoungin | Random Prick at Snowbasin


Should have known it was an EL rider. Good for him. Ski Patrol can definitely cop an attitude. Most of them are great, but you get that few. Mustache mentality...

KSL picked up the story. How long until this hits national news?


----------



## neednsnow

mpdsnowman said:


> that pretty much reminded me of how I felt snowbasin was a skiers mountain and they really didnt like snowboarders there.. You were in the bc that day and Ill tell ya they dont even like you walking around there if your in anything other than ski boots
> 
> 
> I wont go there again even though I am going back to PM....snob basin was a little tooo...snob basin for me...


I've been there, and I like the quick access to the top that is provided by the quick gondola. I don't know that I'm a snob (I had a blast drinking at the bar at PM while everyone else rode the meh snow.) It is a little high-end, but if we let the attitudes keep us away, then we allow them to win. Walk around with a little pride and a little "I paid the same price that you paid." attitude and they'll learn to accept our awesomeness. The kids in the video showed just that.....a little pride and a little respect. Good work by those kids!


----------



## neednsnow

snowklinger said:


> , 1 was me being an idiot (not unsafe).
> 
> 
> This week I made the bad choice to ride during holiday shitshow, and on a rare patch of sunlit, soft snow there was a big group, I turned so that I was not running dangerously toward, but parallel to them as I passed, but I gave them a really excellent squirt as I turned past them. Heh. Ski patrol was right behind me. Turns out its there kids program and whatnot - whoops. I apologized, it was funny, still funny, I deserved to get yelled at just for being dumb enough to have ski patrol right behind me and do stupid shit like that lol. I can still hear a kid scream as snow went into an ear or between helmet and coat. what a fucker...:cheeky4:


Sooo....Were you being an idiot 
for riding during the holiday shitshow?
being dumb enough to have ski patrol right behind you?
or for spraying the kids, in the first place?

There's a douch in every ski patrol and sometimes there's a douche in every boarder bunch. I happen to be buddies with the douche who does that on skis. I want to punch him every time, especially when he sprays random people minding their business. 

Still love ya, just quit being a douche!


----------



## linvillegorge

Eh, everyone has their moments of douchebaggery. It happens.


----------



## Sick-Pow

You really know what kind of person a guy is, when they start yelling to fire someone. Witch hunts are pretty fucking barbaric. Embarrassing.


----------



## Zee

One persons slow is another person's (read gaper's) demonic lightning breakneck speed. 

Was the guy going fast? Nope. Was he at any point out of control? Nope. Did he almost hit anyone? Nope.

Totally uncalled for reaction by ski patrol.


----------



## killclimbz

Any person in any job where you have face to face relations with customers would have been fired for what he did. The checker at Best Buy, security guard at Wal-Mart, you name it. Not really out of line at all.


----------



## duh

Some of you people are a little thin skinned. This was pretty standard treatment at ski resorts for years. Not advocating it at all, had my pass pulled plenty over the years for stupid things. But I also got punched, spit on, tackled, jabbed with ski poles and even got sat on once. Never demanded that anyone get fired, it's all just part of the game. 
I am riding on someone else's property and have to live up to whatever stupid rules they have, or take the chance that I might be inconvenienced for roughly 3 minutes and 30 seconds of my life. It's not like I am getting pulled over on my way home from work just because I happen to fit some basic color profile.

For the people demanding the guy get fired, GROW UP!

_OHHH! He dropped an F-Bomb. My virgin ears are so tainted now! I don't think I can ever ride there again unless I get a real apology, even though I wasn't even there and only heard the F-Bomb because I CHOSE to watch the video._

For the people saying they would punch a patroller who treated them like that, gor for it champ and see where that gets you!


----------



## Riley212

stupid shit pisses me off just thinking about it. and the blue ****** just backs away like a pussy. i have never been fucked with in the NW


----------



## Sick-Pow

Snowolf said:


> Been following the Facebook comments. It is obvious that Snowbasin has a long history of this. This time they just got caught on camera and the people that have been treated like shit there are coming out enmass. Yes, the Patroller and that douche bag excuse of an "instructor" should loose their jobs. They are both lucky the decided to bully a couple of kids who are inclined to comply instead of someone like me who is more inclined to plant my fucking fist in their face or worse.


Dude, you work with massive amounts of the public too, just wait till you loose your temper, or make a mistake, and someone is calling for your job. I am sure you will entitle yourself with "I would never do that" or " I would not care", but shit happens and no one is immune from dumbfucks.

The reality is, mistakes happen, and nothing this douchebag did warrants firing, or if it did, it is the management's call, not some douchebag mob.

Witch hunts people.


----------



## LuckyRVA

duh said:


> Some of you people are a little thin skinned. This was pretty standard treatment at ski resorts for years. Not advocating it at all, had my pass pulled plenty over the years for stupid things. But I also got punched, spit on, tackled, jabbed with ski poles and even got sat on once. Never demanded that anyone get fired, it's all just part of the game.
> I am riding on someone else's property and have to live up to whatever stupid rules they have, or take the chance that I might be inconvenienced for roughly 3 minutes and 30 seconds of my life. It's not like I am getting pulled over on my way home from work just because I happen to fit some basic color profile.
> 
> For the people demanding the guy get fired, GROW UP!
> 
> _OHHH! He dropped an F-Bomb. My virgin ears are so tainted now! I don't think I can ever ride there again unless I get a real apology, even though I wasn't even there and only heard the F-Bomb because I CHOSE to watch the video._
> 
> For the people saying they would punch a patroller who treated them like that, gor for it champ and see where that gets you!


You sound like a doormat


----------



## easton714

Commend the kid for being respectful for three minutes.

The snowboarders won that little tact contest. Even though I have never set foot on skis, I can readily admit that doesn't happen often.


----------



## neednsnow

Sick-Pow said:


> The reality is, mistakes happen, and nothing this douchebag did warrants firing, or if it did, it is the management's call, not some douchebag mob.
> 
> Witch hunts people.


Gotta Agree.


----------



## killclimbz

Sick-Pow said:


> Dude, you work with massive amounts of the public too, just wait till you loose your temper, or make a mistake, and someone is calling for your job. I am sure you will entitle yourself with "I would never do that" or " I would not care", but shit happens and no one is immune from dumbfucks.
> 
> The reality is, mistakes happen, and nothing this douchebag did warrants firing, or if it did, it is the management's call, not some douchebag mob.
> 
> Witch hunts people.


Brad Hamilton got fired for less than what Tim Taylor did...


----------



## BurtonAvenger

You know how many people I've told to go fuck themselves while working retail? Never been fired for that, dude won't get fired but I'm guessing a nice lil reprimand. F bombs happen I drop them daily at small children and old people. Personally a written apology should be done from the tool man.


----------



## duh

Hey SnoWolf- Fail.

I never said they were out of control or that the Instructor and Patroller weren't being idiots. Just commenting on the FACT that snowboarders historically have been treated much worse than this on many occasions. Not really a big deal. You can be thinskinned about every little insult someone hurls or you can get on with your life, I prefer living. 

As for punching a patroller, a good friend made that mistake once. Unfortunately the patroller blew his knee out as he fell. My friend spent 30 days in jail, payed a hefty fine/settlement and is banned for life from the resort. Now when he rides there he risks trespassing charges, even if he has a valid ticket. All for an incident that lasted about 2 minutes 30 seconds. Not a very good pay-off for that moment of self-gratification.


----------



## IdahoFreshies

Sick-Pow said:


> Dude, you work with massive amounts of the public too, just wait till you loose your temper, or make a mistake, and someone is calling for your job. I am sure you will entitle yourself with "I would never do that" or " I would not care", but shit happens and no one is immune from dumbfucks.
> 
> The reality is, mistakes happen, and nothing this douchebag did warrants firing, or if it did, it is the management's call, not some douchebag mob.
> 
> Witch hunts people.


no, you are wrong. working with the public you CANNOT lose your temper, simple as that. it doesn't matter how "wrong" the customer is, you hold your tongue and move on with it while keeping a level of respect. Good employees who retain their jobs dont have slip ups, because as soon as it gets stressful or aggravating you take a second to breathe and think that this one customer is not worth losing my job. and just like everyone else said, if i said that to a customer at work, or talked with an attitude half as disrespectful as that i would be suspended at least, probably terminated, its called "gross disrespect to a customer". the 2 patroll guys would be screwed in any other job, but they ski patrol, so they believe they are cops of the mountain and believe they are always right. they could have possibly saved themselves and the resort if they had realized they were WAY out of line and switched their attitude and apologized heavily and offered to personally buy the kids a burger or something at the cafeteria, the video might not have been posted on the internet, and it could have turned out to be a positive comment for the resort instead of a massive bad publicity incident. 

had i been in the situation, and it got out of hand like that i would have been stern with them and not put up with that bull shit, if they continued to be assholes, i would have told them lets go meet in your manager's office and we will talk about it there, that will usually scare the piss out of people.


----------



## Bones

IdahoFreshies said:


> no, you are wrong. working with the public you CANNOT lose your temper, simple as that. it doesn't matter how "wrong" the customer is, you hold your tongue and move on with it while keeping a level of respect.


A bus driver in my city just got fired for a similar incident: swearing at a customer and caught on video.

My question is, as an employee having an less-than-pleasant interaction with a customer:

How do you not see the video camera capturing your every word and action?


----------



## Nefarious

TT was pretty fired up. When he started cooling down, he started trying to cover his ass. It's nowhere near acceptable, but he got caught in the moment.

Guy was seeing white he was so pissed. If the kids hadn't of been respectful, I'd put money on TT getting violent. You can clearly hear it in his voice.


----------



## grafta

Just an aside, I had a thought. Anyone think that these dudes baited the resort staff here? Maybe they have had run-ins before and got sick of it so they knew what they were doing?

It'd be pretty satisfying if your local hill was being run/patrolled by assholes to call them out and start some shit online.

May change things up and make the hill a nicer place to ride :thumbsup:


----------



## linvillegorge

grafta said:


> Just an aside, I had a thought. Anyone think that these dudes baited the resort staff here? Maybe they have had run-ins before and got sick of it so they knew what they were doing?
> 
> It'd be pretty satisfying if your local hill was being run/patrolled by assholes to call them out and start some shit online.
> 
> May change things up and make the hill a nicer place to ride :thumbsup:


Pretty sure if that was the case, raging asshole would've said something about the repeated behavior at some point during his tirade.

I used to be a retail manager. If one of my employees ever treated a customer like this, he/she would've most certainly been shit canned.

It's about the time and place. When you're collecting a paycheck to represent a company or organization, you can't always react in the same fashion as you would outside of work. You're not just representing yourself, you're representing that company/organization. As such, you need to act accordingly. Customers realize this too and yes, sometimes they will go out of their way to try to push your buttons because they know that there are certain expectations of you as a representative of that company. That's just the way it is and the way it'll likely always be.

As far as this jackass goes, I'm not a parent, but if I was, I don't think I'd take too kindly to a grown man telling my 15ish year old son to "shut the fuck up" when it was the adult who was out of line in the first place. Timmy Tim may be in for an ass whooping for that one if I was that kid's Dad.


----------



## SPAZ

Between unnecessarily dropping an F-bomb and only being more aggressive when the guy cooperated, the ski patroller should be fired imo. That was the most ridiculous overreaction, I love how they got it all on tape too so the guy can't deny it!


----------



## Bones

I just watched that again and there's no way you can continue that guy's employment in a customer service position. If you are scared to fire him because of a wrongful dismissal lawsuit, then he should, at a minimum, be reassigned to other duties that don't have interaction with customers.


----------



## Krug

Just like a very high percentage of cops out there...these D-bags are the guys that all got made fun of in school. Now they can play "Billy Badass" to feel a sense of power and make up for lost time. Karma will get those fuckers...
By this time, it would seem that the right people at Snow Basin have seen this to effectively end these two asses hats employment.


----------



## dreampow

Heated debate going on here. 

Its all just opinion, but mine is thats totally unacceptable behavior for someone in that position. As I said before you would loose your job immediately in Japan for something like that. Maybe in the states its just a warning so be it.

Its not the F word its his whole attitude. The boarders were polite and humble and were never dangerous or out of control when riding. 

Why would they be treated like scumbags when they are paying customers?

The patrol dude didn't see the incident as was going by the word of some other guy. Totally unprofessional.

However the worst thing was his general Nazi tone and attitude. I have "bad" days and I never ever treat people like that.

People use the F word all the time, but its the tone and manner of this guy which is the problem not just the vocabulary. 

The way he acted indicates to me an enjoyment of the power position and flexing his power muscles even when there was no evidence whatsoever and in fact no problem whatsoever. 

To me a dude like that shouldn't be in that job. Maybe somewhere else on the resort where he doesn't have the ability to abuse power or treat customers like shit.

Aside from the lack of snow lots of things on this forum are making me every more appreciative of the places I ride in Japan. The humility and gentleness of most (yes there are assholes) people is a pleasure.


----------



## Efilnikufesin

BurtonAvenger said:


> You know how many people I've told to go fuck themselves while working retail? Never been fired for that, dude won't get fired but I'm guessing a nice lil reprimand. F bombs happen I drop them daily at small children and old people. Personally a written apology should be done from the tool man.


That's shocking I always find you to be the most courteous and helpful person around here, always offering a kind word of advice to each and every question.


----------



## Bones

grafta said:


> Just an aside, I had a thought. Anyone think that these dudes baited the resort staff here? Maybe they have had run-ins before and got sick of it so they knew what they were doing?


Neither here nor there. Even if that were true, it doesn't justify the actions of the patroller. Neither does a bad day, troubles at home, blisters or a migrane.


----------



## C.B.

I really don't think it's that big of a deal, if you don't like it don't go fucking snowboarding there. That simple


----------



## Qball

C.B. said:


> I really don't think it's that big of a deal, if you don't like it don't go fucking snowboarding there. That simple


Really?? Should we just bend over and take it up the ass too?


----------



## WasatchMan

C.B. said:


> I really don't think it's that big of a deal, if you don't like it don't go fucking snowboarding there. That simple


 :laugh:


----------



## linvillegorge

The attitude of safety > everything else is getting pretty scary.

One of my favorite quotes is, "Those who would give up Essential Liberty to purchase a little Temporary Safety, deserve neither Liberty nor Safety" by Ben Franklin.


----------



## AIRider

respect to those guys not exploding towards that old fart when he told then to shut the fuck up… Theres is a line that must be drawn between being lectured and personally insulted. 

I've been lectured and yelled at many many times by my coaches when I played basketball, and every time I took it in silence because even though I didn't feel I did anything wrong, I understood that maybe the coach saw something he didn't like and had a reason to yell at me. 

This one time, he did call me a stupid fuck, and that didn't sit too well with me, I exploded in middle of practice and called him out in front of the whole team, called him names and what not. Told him that I don't mind being yelled at when wrong, but being personally insulted doesn't go too well .. I got sent to the showers, and suspended for a few games. 

Neither to say, didn't get to play much that season, but fuck did I earn respect from my team-mates, and that meant more to me that anything. 

So going back to this situation, It's okay to be lectured when wrong, but insulted. I say fuck that.


----------



## the REASON

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Boycott-Snowbasin/279374002111943?sk=wall

lol.


----------



## linvillegorge

Snowbasin's FB page has become a regular stop of mine during my aimless wandering about on the interweb. It's hilarious how every single post they make on their wall IMMEDIATELY just gets absolutely blown the fuck up about this incident.

Also funny how long they allowed themselves to get blown up before they finally acknowledged "the incident". They acknowledged, but they never apologized.


----------



## IdahoFreshies

I'm amazed at the people saying its not a big deal, if you don't like the rules don't ski there...its not about that, its about a complete lack of respect.do any of you people like being treated respectfully? I do, and so respect and politeness is a big thing to me. And that's what is most aggrivating to me about this whole siuation. Well that and the fact that baby blue ass hole and the ski patrol guy were completley illogical and un reasonable.


----------



## Bayoh

I would've cringed at the "Shut your mouth" bit and took the lecturing, but fucking confiscating my pass for what's at most a minor infraction with no warning? I'd flown into a ragefest way before the guy had even dropped the f-bomb on me.

I didn't think this profiling shit happens on the slopes, but those kids were definitely treated more harshly than a 40yr old gaper on skis would.


----------



## bebop_monk

Well that was pretty fucked up, and a terrible apology by Snowbasin there.

But having lived in Utah for 7 years, I've never had a really negative experience with ski patrol. One time I was told to slow down because i bombed pass a beginner a little closer than I should have, and another for ducking a rope. Both times the guys were nice and respectful. My friends haven't had that experience either, and its def a shame that you'll never come and experience some of the great snow we get out here Snowolf, just because of some bad experiences. I'm super suprised that you've even heard about an incident at Brighton, seriously one of the most laid back resorts I've ever been too, I can't imagine the ski patrol being super dicks there.


----------



## ShredLife

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Boycott-Snowbasin/279374002111943?sk=wall











at this point i'd fire the head of PR as well as whoever has made the decision to NOT fire Tim Taylor. 


fuck snowbasin. they can fold for all i care.


----------



## ShredLife

from EL forums: "it would be funny if someone made a QR Code sticker that linked to the video when scanned and started putting those in all of the gondolas."

YES!!! hahahaha


----------



## Sick-Pow

AIRider said:


> respect to those guys not exploding towards that old fart when he told then to shut the fuck up… Theres is a line that must be drawn between being lectured and personally insulted.
> 
> I've been lectured and yelled at many many times by my coaches when I played basketball, and every time I took it in silence because even though I didn't feel I did anything wrong, I understood that maybe the coach saw something he didn't like and had a reason to yell at me.
> 
> This one time, he did call me a stupid fuck, and that didn't sit too well with me, I exploded in middle of practice and called him out in front of the whole team, called him names and what not. Told him that I don't mind being yelled at when wrong, but being personally insulted doesn't go too well .. I got sent to the showers, and suspended for a few games.
> 
> Neither to say, didn't get to play much that season, but fuck did I earn respect from my team-mates, and that meant more to me that anything.
> 
> So going back to this situation, It's okay to be lectured when wrong, but insulted. I say fuck that.



Dude, you deserve a bump. Good shit, lets not all be fucking pussies.


----------



## LuckyRVA

Snowolf said:


> So, calling Snowbasin out on their shit is being a "pussy"????...:dunno:


Haha, what kind of backward logic is that? :dunno:


----------



## LuckyRVA

Whoops, I meant to quote sickpow not you snowolf.


----------



## Toecutter

I wonder if this incident has been the hot topic of conversation in every Patrol shack in the country this week?


----------



## Deviant

mpdsnowman said:


> I just think its hillarious how every statement the resort makes on their facebook page is immediately diverted to tim taylor:laugh:
> 
> They just posted a statment about whats going on tonight at the resort and the kids took it right over. someone even created a profile called tim taylor and is posting in their:laugh::laugh:


If you really want to see some hilarious comments, from KSL Utah about the story...

Alleged verbal harassment by Snowbasin employee caught on tape | ksl.com



> Now the ski patrol will back off, and some little kid will get a snowboard in the throat.





> Maybe snowboarders should build and operate their own resort. They're named ski resorts for a reason and snowboarders need to follow the rules or leave.





> Good. Snowboarders in general are wreckless. The fewer the better.
> 
> This story will probably entice more skiers to go to snowbasin.
> 
> And c'mon, verbal abuse? Are we that PC that any kind of confrontation is verbal abuse and an employee deserves to be fire? After all the violent video games and movies, are we really that sensitive these days?





> If Snowboarders wish to post the truth, the whole truth and nothing but the truth, I'd like to see the 'Run' from whence they jumped off the chair, courtesy of the Resort, Ski Patrol and such.


----------



## dreampow

Here in Japan there are a few resorts that don't allow snowboards.
At least they are up front about it and you know not to go there from the start. 

Sounds like thats what snow basin want to do, but can't afford to turn down the money from boarders.

My guess is most of the people who work there are not that bad at all, but it seems there are a few bad apples and right now they are in the public eye.

On skies or a snowboard dangerous behavior needs to be addressed. 
This old school elitist skiers have the right of way and boarders are dangerous needs to go. 

We are all visitors in the mountains, they belong to no man.

Happy new year everyone.


----------



## Deviant

Snowolf said:


> I have been reading them and this takes me full circle back to my point about not ever spending a dime in Utah or Colorado to ride. While I certainly am not including everyone, this anti snowboarder attitude is still the strongest in those two states. When it comes to where I go to ride, I am going to choose places and regions where this ignorant bigotry is less prevalent like the PNW, Idaho and Montana, Jackson, the Southwest, Canada and Alaska. This bigotry is way more in your face in Utah and Colorado than any other place in the west and I don't need to spend my money to be subjected to it from either the resorts or the other skiers on their hills. Too many better places to ride with better terrain.


It's just that old, geriatric mindset that is slowly, but thankfully, dying off by the day. "I'm scared of change all those snowboarders are out to get us".


----------



## Toecutter

Deviant said:


> It's just that old, geriatric mindset that is slowly, but thankfully, dying off by the day. "I'm scared of change all those snowboarders are out to get us".


What bums me out is that it's not only the over-65 set that feels this way. Some younger people also have the same prejudice, like hating snowboarders is its own sport.


----------



## Deviant

Toecutter said:


> What bums me out is that it's not only the over-65 set that feels this way. Some younger people also have the same prejudice, like hating snowboarders is its own sport.


I'm optimistic that will go away when they grow up, but I don't know, I'm not west coast. The fact of the matter is that those who do, don't have a well thought out reason for it. Few of the main "points" they try to make...

*1. Snowboarders ruin the snow because they push it around.
*
I see WAY more snowboarders actually carving than I do skiers. Sure there are snowboarders doing skidded turns, falling leafs, but I see the same people bitching about it aren't carving instead doing skidded turns or snow plows (pun) on skis.

*2. Snowboarders have a bad/negative attitude.*

Hypocrites^

*3. Snowboarders are out of control.*

Usually comes from an older crowd. I guarantee that I, and all the people I ride with, can *react* and stop quicker than the person saying it.

*4. Snowboarders get in the way.*

Yes we all know it takes us longer to stand up than it does for a skier to go pick up his/her poles, find their skis and put humpty back together again. /sarcasm


I just don't get the snob attitude I guess. If someone is in the middle of the run I'll just go around them, not a big deal, if a skier goes down in front of me and he falls a way past his ski or pole I'll pick it up and ride it down to him/her(which has gotten some surprised reactions, but I know what they were thinking). I started off skiing and loved it, in fact I will probably pick up a pair of skis again. Part of me wonders if it's the mindset of "he probably doesn't like me, so I won't like him". I don't know. When I go snowboarding I go to have fun, have a good time. I'll talk to anyone on the lifts, lodge or bar. It just doesn't register to me that someone will go out there with that kind of mindset knowing full well that they are going to encounter the people they hate while on the mountain. We are just a different way of going from top to bottom. :dunno:

As far as Snowbasin, I think a big part of what's going on with their facebook page is that they are not addressing what is actually being done with Tim Taylor. People want to know if he was canned or if he's going to be back out there again but whomever is running their facebook page is not speaking of it. There was quite a bit of post deleting going on too, some of which were not hate comments but rather comments about what will be done about it. Again, people see that as the resort trying to hide the problem and looking the other way.

Anyways, Happy New year.


----------



## Ocho

Deviant said:


> Yes we all know it takes us longer to stand up than it does for a skier to go pick up his/her poles, find their skis and put humpty back together again. /sarcasm


Bahaha! Good visual!



Deviant said:


> ...if a skier goes down in front of me and he falls a way past his ski or pole I'll pick it up and ride it down to him/her(which has gotten some surprised reactions, but I know what they were thinking). When I go snowboarding I go to have fun, have a good time. I'll talk to anyone on the lifts, lodge or bar. It just doesn't register to me that someone will go out there with that kind of mindset knowing full well that they are going to encounter the people they hate while on the mountain. We are just a different way of going from top to bottom. :dunno:


I do that, too. Once, my front binding hardware failed on me mid run and because I can't ride switch (yet..), I hiked down. All the way, I picked up the schrapnal of ski poles, gloves, hats, etc. and returned them to the skiers they belonged to. And yeah, they were pretty surprised by it.

I'll chat with anyone also, and I've noticed skiers seem surprised by that, too.


----------



## Bones

I've heard of the anti-boarder thing before, but had always dismissed as more of a young vs old thing. I was once called a punk by a 30-some thing skier in the lift line (I asked him to stop poking at my board with his pole) Honestly, I think he was going to verbally "try and teach me a lesson" until I smiled and thanked him for the compliment. He was confused until I took off my helmet and he realized that I'm 50.

But this video? And the non-apology? I gotta say that it takes Snowbasin off my list of places for my group's annual western trip. Maybe it's just one guy having a bad day...well, two guys because Joe Blue Jacket isn't stepping in there to calm his colleague down. But that "statement of regret" (that's not an apology) just tells me that the resort just hopes that this will all go quietly away without actually having to do anything. It makes me wonder if, as a foreign guest but a punk-ass boarder, I'd get any help if my board was stolen or I needed directions or if I wanted information. I'm not sure that I want to spend a couple of grand to find out either. Makes me wonder about other stories out of Utah that I've heard and had previously dismissed as isolated incidents.

Geez...during a time of financial issues when every business is hurting, you need your front-line employees to go above and beyond to provide outstanding customer service. There is no such thing as having a "bad day" with a customer.


----------



## linvillegorge

I don't know, I haven't ran into a lot of anti-boarder attitude in CO.

Sure, there's some, but most are from the stuffy older crowd. For every one of those, there's at least one young snow-gangster on a snowboard douching it up, so they kind of balance each other out.

I've rode the lift with plenty of crusty old skiers that have told me they've skied all their lives, but admit that snowboarding looks pretty darned fun and that if it'd come around when they were young they probably would've given it a try.


----------



## Bones

Snowolf said:


> Bones, why take a chance when there are better places to go? Come to the PNW, Tahoe, Jackson, Big Sky, Idaho, Alaska, Mamoth, June Mtn. Plenty of better places than Utah.


That's my point. Utah is still on my list, but now, for me, there's an additional criteria beyond the normal cost/terrain/crowds equation: is the place actually boarder friendly or do they think they're doing me some kind of favor by allowing me to spend my money there?

This year and probably next, I'll be staying in Canada because I've got airline points to use up and they go much farther domestically (2 trips versus 1 across the border). I'm not saying that I'd turn down a Utah trip, but if I'm paying full price to go somewhere....hmmm.


----------



## Grizz

Snowolf said:


> We have an entire group of patrollers who also snowboard.


On the job?


----------



## Grizz

Didn't think so. Saw a few of the volly guys a few years back but never any of the pros.


----------



## snowklinger

snowolf:

I have noticed your many comments of dislike in many forms toward CO and Utah and the "elitist" or "snobbish" attitude. While I don't want to disregard your experiences, I just hope you can look at the reasons and try not to judge the rest of us who live here. 

1. Colorado and Utah have the best snow closest to the most accessible airports in the world(dont take this quantitatively, just saying its a damn tourist trap!), therefore the commercialization of the whole shebang is largely out of control/a chance to make money off the tourist industry, and everyone is struggling.

2. Vail Resorts.

3. As the above 2 exist, its hard to avoid this experience, at the airport, in Denver during snow season, in traffic on a major artery like i-70, or at any of the major destination places. I mean Vail Village? What the FUCK? Its missing life size mascots!

Try stopping in Buena Vista, Evergreen, or Fairview for a beer and knock down a few 14'ers, you will find some cool motherfuckers around here, or during ski season and ski cooper, or Loveland.

I'm a west coast guy myself and I love it, but I love where I live more and more and its only been 5 years. Don't blame you for your opinion, but you gotta realize its a half-cocked blanket statement you keep makin.

Come hang out :thumbsup:


----------



## snowklinger

word.

I think that skier centric thing only lives in Utah anymore but maybe not. In a pre season (oct - abasin) lift line somebody commented out loud how there were like 120 snowboarders and 3 skiers, we all had a good chuckle.


----------



## WasatchMan

_EDIT:_

ignorant comment :\


----------



## IdahoFreshies

Grizz said:


> On the job?


im not sure if they were on the clock or just out riding but i have seen a couple of red patrol jackets on boards.
for the most part at my local resorts you wont ever see this kind of nonsense. the ski patrol guys are doing their real job, helping people who get hurt, or assisting people if they actually need help. i dont know where it started where ski patrol thought they were god cops of the mountain, but its nonsense.

also, curious question, are ski patrol guys allowed to physically hold you/detain you/stop you? whats stopping me in this situation from saying kiss my ass you can see my pass when you give me a legitimate reason. i know bouncers at bars are allowed to physically throw you out because they are working for and representing the owner of the bar and it is private property, but i would think a ski resort is a totally different situation and i cant see a ski patrol guy being legally able to put you in a hold and detain you, and if they are not able to would laying a punch be legitimate self defense? p.s. if you dont actually know the answer please dont answer. im not looking for peoples opinions in what it SHOULD be or what they THINK it is. so this basically narrows it down to snowolf and anyone else who works at a resort. is holding and detaining people part of their job description and they are told to do it by the resort?


----------



## IdahoFreshies

wow snowolf you are on here in the wee hours of the morning...get bored and finished with the new years parties?


----------



## IdahoFreshies

oh that sucks, no fun.


----------



## IdahoFreshies

oh good! at least you made it in time! and good for you keeping everyone in line at their FB page, it is a pretty entertaining place to browse at the moment


----------



## Argo

Even vail has patrol on boards, the toboggans are brought down by skiers though. I would guess half the people are on boards in Vail, I do hear the occasional idiot from put of town/country say something about snowboarders but the mtn in general is very equal. Most staff ride boards here... there are also tons of older boarders here up in to their 80-90s


----------



## Argo

There are also tons of freestyle skiers around too and fashion wise you can tell them apart on the street aside from the boots......


----------



## Bones

snowklinger said:


> I have noticed your many comments of dislike in many forms toward CO and Utah and the "elitist" or "snobbish" attitude. While I don't want to disregard your experiences, I just hope you can look at the reasons and try not to judge the rest of us who live here.


Yes, it is unfortunate to all be painted with the same brush.

My comments are from a visitor's perspective: this incident and the way it is being handled by the resort is a black eye much akin to increased level of violence toward tourists in Mexico. Sure, it's unlikely to ever happen to me, but it seems more likely to happen there than anywhere else. And, to me over here on the other side of the internet, it just seems that the attitude definitely leans toward "this is business as usual" 

There are tons of places to choose from so why choose Utah?

(and from a business perspective: if I owned the neighboring resort, I'd be putting up a "Snowboarders Welcome" banner on my website and steal a chunk of their business)


----------



## IdahoFreshies

Snowolf...you should move this thread into the general section, as it has steered away from a location review subject to more of a general bs thread, just sayin lol


----------



## Deviant

Snowolf said:


> I just posted a pic there....any bets on how long they leave it up?.....:laugh:


It's still up, unless you posted it again :laugh:


----------



## KC10Chief

"What's that plank thing that one guy is riding?"
"I don't know, but it's going up his ass"










That's the movie, Hot Tub Time Machine. If you haven't seen it, then you need to do so.


----------



## Grizz

IdahoFreshies said:


> whats stopping me in this situation from saying kiss my ass you can see my pass when you give me a legitimate reason.


The small print on the waiver you sign when buying a pass has language stating you have to show your pass to an employee when asked to do so. If you don't prove you have a pass or lift ticket you would be considered trespassing and due for a chat with security at the base. 

At the resort Wolf works for, two of the security team are also Sheriff Deputies so they would have the authority to detain you on a trespassing charge. If you produce your pass to show you weren't trespassing the pass would probably be taken at that time or blacklisted.


----------



## SGM

...I've never understood your fascination with the need for security (not you guys, americans)? I mean, sheriff depts working the security at a ski resort? Really? LMAO

I feel for you guys.

/J - the swede


----------



## Grizz

SGM said:


> ...I've never understood your fascination with the need for security (not you guys, americans)? I mean, sheriff depts working the security at a ski resort? Really? LMAO
> 
> I feel for you guys.
> 
> /J - the swede


People are crazy here. Saw a full on brawl, requiring security to break it up, at the bottom of a lift yesterday. Theft is also prevalent, of services and boards. 

I'd rather have professionals deal with these issues than public beat downs vigilante style. I'm sure many internet tough guys here will disagree.


----------



## linvillegorge

snowklinger said:


> snowolf:
> 
> I have noticed your many comments of dislike in many forms toward CO and Utah and the "elitist" or "snobbish" attitude. While I don't want to disregard your experiences, I just hope you can look at the reasons and try not to judge the rest of us who live here.
> 
> 1. Colorado and Utah have the best snow closest to the most accessible airports in the world(dont take this quantitatively, just saying its a damn tourist trap!), therefore the commercialization of the whole shebang is largely out of control/a chance to make money off the tourist industry, and everyone is struggling.
> 
> 2. Vail Resorts.
> 
> 3. As the above 2 exist, its hard to avoid this experience, at the airport, in Denver during snow season, in traffic on a major artery like i-70, or at any of the major destination places. I mean Vail Village? What the FUCK? Its missing life size mascots!
> 
> Try stopping in Buena Vista, Evergreen, or Fairview for a beer and knock down a few 14'ers, you will find some cool motherfuckers around here, or during ski season and ski cooper, or Loveland.
> 
> I'm a west coast guy myself and I love it, but I love where I live more and more and its only been 5 years. Don't blame you for your opinion, but you gotta realize its a half-cocked blanket statement you keep makin.
> 
> Come hang out :thumbsup:


This. You gotta get away from Denver, Summit County, Eagle County, Aspen, etc. to experience the "real" Colorado. Summit/Eagle is like fucking Disney World. Crowded as fuck and fake as shit. Denver is just another city. Aspen is a little piece of Orange County, CA in the CO mountains.

There are some cool as shit areas in CO though. I love Evergreen, but only because it has easy access to Denver. If I didn't work in Denver, I'd be as far the fuck away from it as possible. Take work out of the equation, if I could pick anywhere in CO, it'd probably be somewhere down in the San Juans or maybe Crested Butte.


----------



## linvillegorge

Grizz said:


> People are crazy here. Saw a full on brawl, requiring security to break it up, at the bottom of a lift yesterday. Theft is also prevalent, of services and boards.
> 
> *I'd rather have professionals deal with these issues* than public beat downs vigilante style. I'm sure many internet tough guys here will disagree.


Cops by and large are some of the most worthless fucksticks on this rock orbiting the sun in my experience. Cops have become revenue positions. Fighting real crime COSTS money. If everyone that stole a board got their fucking teeth kicked down their throats, I bet ya theft would cease to be an issue.


----------



## MistahTaki

dreampow said:


> I absolutely cannot imagine language like this being used by an employee to a customer here in Japan.
> Immediate loss of job as well as forced public apology and maybe a free 1 year pass for the poor dude who endured this Nazi.
> 
> Even so it just wouldn't happen.
> 
> Unfortunately positions of power (how ever little) attract people who want to play Nazi:dunno:.


Compared to Japan the US completely lacks customer service. Japan is amazing in that way.


----------



## linvillegorge

MistahTaki said:


> Compared to Japan the US completely lacks customer service. Japan is amazing in that way.


Never been to Japan, but I agree that the US has largely lost the concept of customer service. Way too many companies act like it's a privilege for you to spend your hard earned money on their products and services.

I'll also say that this same attitude exists in the workplace. Salaried employees should just be glad they have a job and should be honored they're being asked to do 2-3 people's jobs for the same amount of money they were making before. The company is having to make a lot of hard choices and lots of people had to be laid off, so we're all going to have to take on some additional duties and we should be happy we still have jobs. Nevermind the fact that the CEO pocketed $100M+ last year. The poor company simply couldn't afford your $50k a year coworkers. Those salaries were breaking their backs.


----------



## Grizz

linvillegorge said:


> If everyone that stole a board got their fucking teeth kicked down their throats, I bet ya theft would cease to be an issue.


Hell, why not cut off a hand or just shoot em. They would learn real quick.


----------



## Ryan_T

Anybody here read/heard about the Ocean Marketing fiasco that involved PennyArcade?


The internet is becoming a really serious and scary place....for aholes. I like it.


----------



## linvillegorge

Grizz said:


> Hell, why not cut off a hand or just shoot em. They would learn real quick.


What happens between individuals is not the same as government sponsored legal punishment. In fact, there's a BIG difference.

The reasons why theft is such a big issue are multiple, but one of the biggest ones is that people simply don't fear getting caught. They realize the fat bastard cops aren't going to try too hard and they realize that even if they do get caught, it'll end up being a slap on the wrist. A few hours of customer service or something and they're good to go. They also realize that most people are pussies and won't do much themselves if they see someone trying to steal their shit. Then, there's the fact that if someone is trying to steal your shit and you whoop their ass to protect your personal property, you'll end up with more serious legal issues than they will. Not THAT is some fucked up shit.


----------



## Toecutter

Grizz said:


> The small print on the waiver you sign when buying a pass has language stating you have to show your pass to an employee when asked to do so. If you don't prove you have a pass or lift ticket you would be considered trespassing and due for a chat with security at the base.
> 
> At the resort Wolf works for, two of the security team are also Sheriff Deputies so they would have the authority to detain you on a trespassing charge. If you produce your pass to show you weren't trespassing the pass would probably be taken at that time or blacklisted.


I don't like the idea that someone who doesn't pay for a pass can be charged with trespassing on USFS land.


----------



## Bones

linvillegorge said:


> Never been to Japan, but I agree that the US has largely lost the concept of customer service. Way too many companies act like it's a privilege for you to spend your hard earned money on their products and services.
> 
> I'll also say that this same attitude exists in the workplace. Salaried employees should just be glad they have a job


The culture of entitlement certainly extends into the workplace. Personally, I'd love to see everyone have to make their living from an entrepreneurial enterprise for a minimum of one year. That ski patroller would be living in a cardboard box within a week.


----------



## SGM

Snowolf said:


> My own "personal security":


...rofl...don't get me started on you and guns.


----------



## snowklinger

Snowolf said:


> Its due to the crazies here. When I travel to real first world nations (cough...ones with universal health care for example...cough) I don`t feel any need to pack a weapon either except in the back country of Canada because with those bears, we humans are not on the top of the food chain....


my buddy has a bear pelt he had to shoot cuz it was trying to eat his friends head. pretty cool.


----------



## IdahoFreshies

SGM said:


> ...rofl...don't get me started on you and guns.


i love that aspect of our country. i <3 my guns


----------



## SGM

IdahoFreshies said:


> i love that aspect of our country. i <3 my guns


...well, when you begin to love guns, it's time for a reality check, imho. 

It's alot easier to just get along actually, just saying.

I love my board, my gixxer, the cats...and maybe even the missus, but guns? Fuck no. Mixed with fanatics and religion, and ******** seeing terrorists everywhere, you've got a nice recipe for a major fuckaroo. And that's not cool.


----------



## linvillegorge

SGM said:


> ...well, when you begin to love guns, it's time for a reality check, imho.
> 
> It's alot easier to just get along actually, just saying.


Being prepared and equipped to protect yourself if necessary doesn't mean you don't want to just get along.

It's kind of like wearing a seatbelt in a vehicle. It's a lot easier to just not get in a wreck, but there are often factors beyond your control.


----------



## BoardWalk

SGM said:


> ...well, when you begin to love guns, it's time for a reality check, imho.
> 
> It's alot easier to just get along actually, just saying.
> 
> I love my board, my gixxer, the cats...and maybe even the missus, but guns? Fuck no. Mixed with fanatics and religion, and ******** seeing terrorists everywhere, you've got a nice recipe for a major fuckaroo. And that's not cool.


How do you kill your dinner?


----------



## SGM

linvillegorge said:


> Being prepared and equipped to protect yourself if necessary doesn't mean you don't want to just get along.
> 
> It's kind of like wearing a seatbelt in a vehicle. It's a lot easier to just not get in a wreck, but there are often factors beyond your control.


It's a bit what came first, the chicken, or the egg. 

You really shouldn't need to keep a gun for safety reasons, that's just wrong - imho of course.


----------



## SGM

BoardWalk said:


> How do you kill your dinner?


So you're getting dinner on the table with semi automatic handguns, etc? 

Talk about trying to find a good excuse to keep a gun. PMSL.


----------



## linvillegorge

SGM said:


> It's a bit what came first, the chicken, or the egg.
> 
> You really shouldn't need to keep a gun for safety reasons, that's just wrong - imho of course.


Well, you sit around and sing kumbaya and I'll be prepared. :laugh:

I'm glad I have the 2cd Amendment behind me.


----------



## SGM

linvillegorge said:


> Well, you sit around and sing kumbaya and I'll be prepared. :laugh:
> 
> I'm glad I have the 2cd Amendment behind me.


Oddly enough, we don't tend to need sheriffs guarding our resorts, nor keep glocks under our pillows, odd that.


----------



## BoardWalk

SGM said:


> So you're getting dinner on the table with semi automatic handguns, etc?
> 
> Talk about trying to find a good excuse to keep a gun. PMSL.


Interesting response, I'm guessing you're a vegetarian? Over half the meat my family eats is wild game. I find as I get older it's just too hard to chase these animals down with a rock. But, to each there own.


----------



## IdahoFreshies

SGM said:


> ...well, when you begin to love guns, it's time for a reality check, imho.
> 
> It's alot easier to just get along actually, just saying.
> 
> I love my board, my gixxer, the cats...and maybe even the missus, but guns? Fuck no. Mixed with fanatics and religion, and ******** seeing terrorists everywhere, you've got a nice recipe for a major fuckaroo. And that's not cool.


its a U.S. thing...more specifically its an Idaho thing. this state is fairly *******. EVERYONE has a truck...and EVERYONE has at least 3 guns.:laugh: also gun laws are very lenient compared to some of the states around us. wanna know how to buy a gun from anywhere except actual gun stores? step 1: (seller) are you legally allowed to own a firearm in this state? step 2: (Buyer) yes. step 3: (seller) here ya go! even going to a store you can be in and out with any gun you want in 15 minutes


----------



## MistahTaki

I had a bad experience today at my local mountain. The lift operator was being a douche toward us for whatever reason. Then one time he pulled the chair under us and caused both me and my brother to fall underneath the chair. We lost it on him and he goes and tells his patroller friend. I approached the ski patrol calmly and respectfully he doesn't even let us share our side of the story and tells us to be quiet. And he kept interrupting us and I got fucking pissed. I started swearing and yelling then he threatens to cut my pass and call the cops. So I said fuck you guys and ripped my pass off. Fucking ass wipes ruined my day.


----------



## tlake2568

MistahTaki said:


> he pulled the chair under us and caused both me and my brother to fall underneath the chair. We lost it on him and he goes and tells his patroller friend.


I think this is where the issue started. Maybe shouldnt have gone off on the lift op... 

/justsayin


----------



## linvillegorge

MistahTaki said:


> I had a bad experience today at my local mountain. The lift operator was being a douche toward us for whatever reason. Then one time he pulled the chair under us and caused both me and my brother to fall underneath the chair. We lost it on him and he goes and tells his patroller friend. I approached the ski patrol calmly and respectfully he doesn't even let us share our side of the story and tells us to be quiet. And he kept interrupting us and I got fucking pissed. I started swearing and yelling then he threatens to cut my pass and call the cops. So I said fuck you guys and ripped my pass off. Fucking ass wipes ruined my day.


My expert opinion is that you should've shot both of them in the fucking face. :laugh:


----------



## IdahoFreshies

pow right in the kisser?:dunno:


----------



## snowklinger

Snowolf said:


> Well, you need to keep some of this in perspective here.
> 
> Most of us who enjoy having and shooting guns do so because shooting and or hunting is a sport or recreation we enjoy. I too "love my guns" for going to the range and shooting at clay pigeons (skeet shooting with a shotgun) I enjoy the competition of target shooting pistols and rifles. Hell, it is even an Olympic sport. A gun is an inanimate object like a hammer or a snowboard. it is not inherently evil or good and there is nothing wrong with the object.
> 
> As for "needing" a gun for protection, it is a result of environment and the gun is not the cause of the problem. In Canada, there is actually a much higher gun ownership rate than in the U.S. by percentage of population yet Canada has a very low gun violence rate. This clearly suggests to me that America`s problem is one based on a culture of violence and not a result of "too many guns". This is the problem I have with anti gun advocates. They want to treat the symptom and not the cause. All they do with this logic is disarm the people who are responsible gun owners who obey reasonable gun regulation. The criminal does not care about following any gun regulations and will always have access to guns.
> 
> I wish I lived in a country where there was no threat of violence where I might need a gun to protect my life or that of another citizen, but the reality is the United States is not such a place. In every study conducted though, the FBI data clearly shows in regions and state where gun laws are relaxed and more law abiding people have guns, crime rates go down.
> 
> Guns also serve as protection from predation by large predators. I have used a handgun in the 1980`s to shoot and kill a charging Grizzly in the Bob Marshal Wilderness of Montana. Had I not had the gun, I and my friend would have been mauled, possibly to death. Bear spray had not been invented yet and even if it had, too often it has proven ineffective against a charging bear. If anyone doubts this, look at the occupy wall street protests where people are being sprayed directly in the face with the pepper spray and they barely react. If a human can withstand it to that degree, a pissed off 800 pound Grizzly is unlikely to be deterred by it.
> 
> A person from a different culture may not understand the American culture, but it is erroneous to lay the blame on the gun or the law abiding citizen who chooses to own one...


As a non-gun owner who never plans to have one, and even though nobody cares, I approve this message. 

Guns and access to guns have pretty much nothing to do with any of the problems in this country, even criminals with guns aren't that big of a deal except in specific locations, and without guns these people would still be criminals, just less brave ones. I'm alot more scared of all the fuckstick "non-criminals" who endanger my life on a daily basis just by having a driver's license they don't deserve, not to mention drunk drivers.


----------



## kctahoe

SGM said:


> ...well, when you begin to love guns, it's time for a reality check, imho.
> 
> It's alot easier to just get along actually, just saying.
> 
> I love my board, my gixxer, the cats...and maybe even the missus, but guns? Fuck no. Mixed with fanatics and religion, and ******** seeing terrorists everywhere, you've got a nice recipe for a major fuckaroo. And that's not cool.


Your an idiot, do you get your information from movies? A lot of people have guns because it's a form of recreation, I love my snowboard, and my guns becuse I enjoy shooting like clay for an example, I don't sleep with it under my pillow at night. I have guns for the recreation first, the fact that they can protect me and my family is a distant second.


----------



## que

snowklinger said:


> As a non-gun owner who never plans to have one, and even though nobody cares, I approve this message.
> 
> Guns and access to guns have pretty much nothing to do with any of the problems in this country, even criminals with guns aren't that big of a deal except in specific locations, and without guns these people would still be criminals, just less brave ones. I'm alot more scared of all the fuckstick "non-criminals" who endanger my life on a daily basis just by having a driver's license they don't deserve, not to mention drunk drivers.


very nice


----------



## kctahoe

Snowolf said:


> Come on now, he just comes from a culture different than ours. I totally disagree with his viewpoint and believe that it is based on a lot of misinformation but this does not make him an idiot....


Your right and I apologize, it just really irritates me when people compare anybody with a gun to a crazy *******, right wing wacko god loving homophobic. Yes I no you didn't say those things but you get my point.


----------



## bgmic58

Snowolf said:


> Well, you need to keep some of this in perspective here.
> 
> Most of us who enjoy having and shooting guns do so because shooting and or hunting is a sport or recreation we enjoy. I too "love my guns" for going to the range and shooting at clay pigeons (skeet shooting with a shotgun) I enjoy the competition of target shooting pistols and rifles. Hell, it is even an Olympic sport. A gun is an inanimate object like a hammer or a snowboard. it is not inherently evil or good and there is nothing wrong with the object.
> 
> As for "needing" a gun for protection, it is a result of environment and the gun is not the cause of the problem. In Canada, there is actually a much higher gun ownership rate than in the U.S. by percentage of population yet Canada has a very low gun violence rate. This clearly suggests to me that America`s problem is one based on a culture of violence and not a result of "too many guns". This is the problem I have with anti gun advocates. They want to treat the symptom and not the cause. All they do with this logic is disarm the people who are responsible gun owners who obey reasonable gun regulation. The criminal does not care about following any gun regulations and will always have access to guns.
> 
> I wish I lived in a country where there was no threat of violence where I might need a gun to protect my life or that of another citizen, but the reality is the United States is not such a place. In every study conducted though, the FBI data clearly shows in regions and state where gun laws are relaxed and more law abiding people have guns, crime rates go down.
> 
> Guns also serve as protection from predation by large predators. I have used a handgun in the 1980`s to shoot and kill a charging Grizzly in the Bob Marshal Wilderness of Montana. Had I not had the gun, I and my friend would have been mauled, possibly to death. Bear spray had not been invented yet and even if it had, too often it has proven ineffective against a charging bear. If anyone doubts this, look at the occupy wall street protests where people are being sprayed directly in the face with the pepper spray and they barely react. If a human can withstand it to that degree, a pissed off 800 pound Grizzly is unlikely to be deterred by it.
> 
> A person from a different culture may not understand the American culture, but it is erroneous to lay the blame on the gun or the law abiding citizen who chooses to own one...


Well said. Being from Arizona I assume people have a gun before not. I have several guns and I use them both for recreation and protection. I look at it in the terms of it is much better to have one and not need it, than to need it and not have it. I have a 9 year old daughter that I am teaching to snowboard. Next year I will teach her to shoot. (yes I have a safe and they are locked up at all times at home, Otherwise they are on my person and away from her). As with most rights come responsibly. If I am going to exercise my rights to own a gun, it is my responsibility to educate those in my house.


----------



## bgmic58

Snowolf, by the way, as you know sunrise does not have the best reputation when it comes to customer service. I have had 5 days up there so far and they have been the best i have seen in the past 4 seasons. They seem happy to be open this year i.stead of pissed off they are working. Snowbasin might need to hire the customer relations director from sunrise based on the turnaround sunrise has made. Hope we still have snow when you get out here, New years was great!


----------



## Bones

Snowolf said:


> In Canada, there is actually a much higher gun ownership rate than in the U.S. by percentage of population yet Canada has a very low gun violence rate.


I can imagine that might be true as Canada has a much smaller population and higher ratio of rural to urban residents (with a corresponding higher ratio of hunters to non-hunters).

Just to play devil's advocate, is it not equally likely to be true that the lower gun violence in Canada is due to the much lower ratio of handguns to long guns and rarity of carry permits?

One of my country's current hot topic debates is the complete boondoggle that our gun registry program has become. Every gun must be registered, but handguns are already so restricted that the registry has essentially become a long gun registry only and a complete waste of time and money.

In my mind (and an admitted oversimplification), it's that a larger portion of the America population is armed, so, to be safe, you'd better be armed too. Whereas in Canada, few people are armed so being unarmed isn't that big of a concern. And I don't think that we have a higher per capita rate of bear attacks.

That and it's difficult to do a drive-by with mittens on


----------



## linvillegorge

Bones said:


> rarity of carry permits?


Feel free to do some research. You'll find that carriers of concealed weapons permits by and large are far less likely to commit crimes than the general public.


----------



## C.B.

Bones said:


> That and it's difficult to do a drive-by with mittens on


Haha me and my buddies always joke about how much the crime rate drops here in the winter (alot)


----------



## Sick-Pow

Fargo is a great movie.


----------



## Bones

linvillegorge said:


> Feel free to do some research. You'll find that carriers of concealed weapons permits by and large are far less likely to commit crimes than the general public.


I never said they were.

My point is that Canada strongly restricts handgun ownership and further restricts how they may be transported in public and stored in an individual's possession. The result seems to be a significantly lower per capita rate of legal handgun ownership versus long gun ownership and a corresponding lower rate of gun violence. Are they connected? I don't know. But it would seem logical that the less legal guns there are, the scarcer they are in the illegal market since a high percentage of illegal guns used in gun violence are stolen rather than smuggled in.

I'm just quibbling with the Canadian gun ownership statistic Snowolf mentioned. I'm saying that we may well have more long guns per capita, but we have far less handguns which may be the reason for the lower gun violence rate. Or it might be our climate. Or it might be our lower population density. But I do know that our rate of gun violence in domestic homicides (where the victims are related) is far below that of the US. But we have a fairly low murder rate (guns or otherwise) anyway so any statistical analysis is always going to be flawed by the low sample.

All I'm saying is that to use Canadian statistics to attack or defend American gun culture is a red herring. We have very different attitudes, environments and history when it comes to guns. Are our statistics different? Of course they are. And with all the variables, it's impossible to compare the two.


----------



## MistahTaki

tlake2568 said:


> I think this is where the issue started. Maybe shouldnt have gone off on the lift op...
> 
> /justsayin


The issue didn't start there because the ski patrol didn't witness any of it. Instead he just threatened to cut my ticket witn no real reason. He wouldn't even let me speak which pissed me the fuck off and then he threatened to call the cops. I said go ahead and do that. I was about to leave and he requests my ticket so I said fucking take it, I'm going home.


----------



## linvillegorge

Bones said:


> I never said they were.
> 
> My point is that Canada strongly restricts handgun ownership and further restricts how they may be transported in public and stored in an individual's possession. The result seems to be a significantly lower per capita rate of legal handgun ownership versus long gun ownership and a corresponding lower rate of gun violence. Are they connected? I don't know. But it would seem logical that the less legal guns there are, the scarcer they are in the illegal market since a high percentage of illegal guns used in gun violence are stolen rather than smuggled in.
> 
> I'm just quibbling with the Canadian gun ownership statistic Snowolf mentioned. I'm saying that we may well have more long guns per capita, but we have far less handguns which may be the reason for the lower gun violence rate. Or it might be our climate. Or it might be our lower population density. But I do know that our rate of gun violence in domestic homicides (where the victims are related) is far below that of the US. But we have a fairly low murder rate (guns or otherwise) anyway so any statistical analysis is always going to be flawed by the low sample.
> 
> All I'm saying is that to use Canadian statistics to attack or defend American gun culture is a red herring. We have very different attitudes, environments and history when it comes to guns. Are our statistics different? Of course they are. And with all the variables, it's impossible to compare the two.


The guns are already out there. Limiting legal ownership is going to do nothing to get the guns out of the hands of criminals. All it will do is limit law abiding citizens' ability to own them.


----------



## WasatchMan

Wow this thread definitely took a turn


----------



## linvillegorge

Snowolf said:


> Tough to do I know as I often allow my reptilian brain take over now and then too.


I've really mellowed out as I approach 30. In the last few years, I've been in several situations that I've reflected back on afterward and thought, "Wow, rewind to 22 and that guy would've been swallowing teeth." It's not even a conscious effort on my part, I've just naturally chilled out, even while smoking far less weed. :laugh:


----------



## IdahoFreshies

Snowolf said:


> From reading all of the Facebook comments, it sounds as if they did fire Tim Taylor.


:laugh: sweet! throw him to the mob. i dont really care if all they did was fire him...it sends a clear message that acting like that can have a severe consequence. good luck to him getting another customer service job with that hanging over his head...




linvillegorge said:


> The guns are already out there. Limiting legal ownership is going to do nothing to get the guns out of the hands of criminals. All it will do is limit law abiding citizens' ability to own them.


thats one of the biggest reasons i dislike increasing gun control. restricting fire arms only hurts law abiding citizens. I forget where it was, but in some city they passed a law allowing guns in bars, and guess what...crime rates for crimes committed in bars went down! go figure!


----------



## ETM

SGM said:


> ...well, when you begin to love guns, it's time for a reality check, imho.
> 
> It's alot easier to just get along actually, just saying.
> 
> I love my board, my gixxer, the cats...and maybe even the missus, but guns? Fuck no. Mixed with fanatics and religion, and ******** seeing terrorists everywhere, you've got a nice recipe for a major fuckaroo. And that's not cool.


Statement of the thread right there!
When you have to carry a gun just incase the dude you get into a fight with will most likely have one its time to get the fuck out of there. The world is full of wonderful locations, one where everyone carries a gun deserves not to be considered a wonderful but outright sad.


----------



## IdahoFreshies

ETM said:


> Statement of the thread right there!
> When you have to carry a gun just incase the dude you get into a fight with will most likely have one its time to get the fuck out of there. The world is full of wonderful locations, one where everyone carries a gun deserves not to be considered a wonderful but outright sad.


so are you under the impression that everyone in the U.S. is a violent, psycho, gun toting lunatic? idaho has some of the most relaxed gun laws in the us, and hardly anyone actually carries gun around on them. as stated before they are for hunting, sport shooting, and personal protection. A while ago i went into a nice, new local BBQ restaurant to go get some dinner. the owner, a nice older guy, had his pistol in a holster on his side in the open. it simply is a deterrent to potential thieves and a protection should one try to rob the place. Are you saying that the suburbs of Boise are not a wonderful/safe location? (ill give you a hint, it is). however almost everyone has a gun because they either hunt or sport shoot, or because they can. lets just say you wouldnt want to break into someone's house because there is a good chance you will have a barrel pointed at you


----------



## ETM

I made no reference to the whole of the usa. But if you really want to know what a lot of people outside the usa think you may have just hit the nail on the head.
I plan on coming to the usa on a snowboarding holiday but ill be fucked if im going to a place where every one is packing a gun. There are (I hope) places in the usa where I can do my thing without even seeing or hearing of guns and or gun violence.


----------



## linvillegorge

ETM said:


> I made no reference to the whole of the usa. But if you really want to know what a lot of people outside the usa think you may have just hit the nail on the head.
> I plan on coming to the usa on a snowboarding holiday but ill be fucked if im going to a place where every one is packing a gun. There are (I hope) places in the usa where I can do my thing without even seeing or hearing of guns and or gun violence.


I hope I can go to Australia without some dipshit in an outback hat pulling out his bowie knife when I try to slice my apple telling me, "That's not a knife, THIS is a knife."

:laugh:


----------



## dreampow

This is a big question right here, having lived in the USA for a year I had several encounters with people with guns all negative. I can see why people would have one for hunting, but may be they need stricter controls:dunno:.


----------



## ETM

Haha yeh you should be right man. BTW I was thinking utah but between all the mormon talk I keep hearing and now the ski nazi patrols I thing I am better going to japan again. The japanese just smile, sweep the snow off your chair and let you do what ever the fuck you want. That makes for an awesome vibe.


----------



## snowklinger

dreampow said:


> This is a big question right here, having lived in the USA for a year I had several encounters with people with guns all negative. I can see why people would have one for hunting, but may be they need stricter controls:dunno:.


You always seem to post pretty thoughtful stuff, but this SEEMS (I emphasize seems) to go along with your general political/cultural slant without any details.

One year in the USA, several encounters, all negative? That seems crazy to me and I've lived everywhere, including a good bit overseas. Please do tell! Location? Details!

Not saying it didn't happen, but your statement makes it sound like the wild west and since I generally enjoy your posts, I'm really curious.

Maybe your literate and culturally rich posts have just fooled me into not knowing how fucking gangster you really are :cheeky4:


----------



## IdahoFreshies

ETM said:


> Haha yeh you should be right man. BTW I was thinking utah but between all the mormon talk I keep hearing and now the ski nazi patrols I thing I am better going to japan again. The japanese just smile, sweep the snow off your chair and let you do what ever the fuck you want. That makes for an awesome vibe.


Haha dont let the mormons scare u away, they usually mind their own business, we just like to bitch about em cuz they are stereotypical and all over the place, and easy to poke fun at.. Also I wouldnt worry about the ski patrol, I have never had a bad experience with them. Utah is simply an amazing place, and depending on your skill level of course, but there are things in bounds at the resorts thatll make u shit bricks. just hold off on the trip, they still need more snow


----------



## dreampow

OK

I was getting ready to eat so I kept it short.

1) I was an epic road trip from LA to New York with my then Girlfriend who happened to be a very pretty Venezuelan girl.
I was in my hippy phase and had long hair and was wearing ethnic style clothes, baggy colorful and funky. 
We were passing through Kansas after a lovely time in Utah and Colorado (Beautiful places and people were generally nice, we felt safe). We stopped to get gas and food somewhere in the sticks. 
We pull up and get out only to notice opposite us in the parking lot a bunch of cowboy ******* types. 

I come from a place in the UK (Leeds) where you get into fist fights regularly growing up, its just a part of life. Have come to blows with guys more times than I care to mention. I never had to deal with a gun or a weapon and in general if someone goes down or is bleeding badly its the end of the fight. Basically I am not intimidated easily and know how to handle myself if need be.

Anyway back to Kansas and the guys opposite us in the parking lot are all in cowboy gear, hats and all. They are sitting on the back of their pick up, several of them holding rifles in their hands and draped over their shoulder.
The moment we got out of our car they were eying up my girlfriend and talking shit. They were rude and obnoxious and threatening in their body language and verbals. Nothing actually happened. We got back in our car as quickly as possible and got out of there.
Was just an awful experience and did not enjoy being intimidated and having my girlfriend insulted by men holding rifles.


2) Miami Beach at a night club with my then girlfriend a pretty blonde (irrelevant I know but a nice memory for me). Its just a scene outside a club maybe 3am. Some guys were kind of having a verbal disagreement maybe 50 meters from where we were standing. Suddenly one guy pulls out a pistol and starts firing. He didn't try to shoot anyone, I guess he was showing off or some shit, but we lay face down on the concrete while bullets flew and I could hear them hitting empty parked cars around us. 
After about 30 seconds (that seemed like an eternity) the firing stopped and me and my girl ran to the sound of police sirens.

I enjoyed my time in the states and the vast majority of my experiences were positive. What concerns me is that pretty much anyone can own a gun. In Europe or Japan I have never even seen a gun apart from police and military.
Thing is I can see the reasoning. Makes sense in some ways, but the nutters, the loons. People who are not stable or safe can buy guns and use them for bad. Killing people. 
No one can argue that this does not happen. It happens regularly in the states. I know not in most places and as a percentage more people die in car crashes, but the fact is it does happen. 

That is just too much of a risk IMO. If people are to own guns there should be more tests and controls as to their mental stability and planned usage IMO.

In Japan or Europe you just don't have to worry about the possibility. In the states if you are entering a confrontation or exchanging heated words you need to consider the very real possibility that this asshole has a gun close by.
Not a price I am willing to pay, which is why I live somewhere where guns are not readily available.


----------



## pjstyles

I would rather get shot than stabbed. Here in Japan you have to worry about people using blades.


----------



## dreampow

pjstyles said:


> I would rather get shot than stabbed. Here in Japan you have to worry about people using blades.


Err no you don't, I have lived here 10 years and never had any kind of danger or altercation whatsoever.

Check your stats dude, violent crime here is so low its ridiculous. Of course it does happen, but compared to most countries its as safe as can be.


----------



## pjstyles

dreampow said:


> Err no you don't, I have lived here 10 years and never had any kind of danger or altercation whatsoever.
> 
> Check your stats dude, violent crime here is so low its ridiculous. Of course it does happen, but compared to most countries its as safe as can be.


I have lived in the States for 24 years. I have been in Oakland, Compton, and the Bronx. Never had any kind of danger or altercation and never have seen anyone pull a gun out.

I have lived in Japan for less than 2 years and I have already seen a conbini robbery.


----------



## pjstyles

Akihabara massacre - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## dreampow

Snowolf said:


> You don`t know how much I wish I could live in a place where I do not feel the need to be armed, but until I can leave America and go somewhere like Canada or Australia, it is my reality.



If I lived in the states I would probably own a gun. I can see why you need one. 
I choose to live somewhere I don't need one. It was like midday in Kansas thank God. I truly believe we would have been in deep shit had it not been midday with lots of people around. 

People in Japan and the UK can own one for hunting or farmers to keep pests away. Its just strictly controlled so no moron in a club or the good ol boys will be pulling one out on you.

The road trip was still epic and we had some great experiences and met great people.

We were both vegetarians at the time and on our way across the endless state of Texas (NY to Miami, Miami to LA, LA to NY was the whole trip) we stopped in the sticks. I asked a local lady if there was anywhere we could get some vegetarian food, to which in a thick Texan accent she replied "they got salads at Mcdonalds".

Somewhere else in the sticks (maybe Illinois) we got stopped by the cops for going 65 in a 55 area. This aviator mirrored sun glass wearing cop checked my license (which is UK) with an expressionless face. He then told me to slow down and handed it back before his parting remark which was "git yourself a to a barber boy". 

It is a stunningly beautiful country with amazing variation. I have to say the culture, at least the main stream culture is not my cup of tea.


----------



## dreampow

pjstyles said:


> Akihabara massacre - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


Yes, as I said it happens here, but look at the crime rates and compare them to Europe or the USA.

Way less likely to have a problem here and thats a fact.


----------



## pjstyles

dreampow said:


> Way less likely to have a problem here and thats a fact.


Tell me something I don't know


----------



## dreampow

PJstyles 

人間万事、塞翁が馬 (にんげんばんじさいおうがうま）

My guess is you don't know this proverb. 

If you do hats off because your Japanese is top notch.


Its from an old Japanese story. It basically means all things can be interpreted as good or bad depending on how you look at them. At first glance they may look bad, but perhaps in time looking back you can see the "bad" lead you to something good later on.


----------



## bebop_monk

Snowolf said:


> I agree to a point. In all honesty, you could run a "Berlin Wall" along the eastern border of Montana and go due south along Wyoming, Colorado and New Mexico`s eastern borders and make everything east of that wall a foreign (fascist no doubt) country that was off limits to us in the west and I could not care less. There is absolutely nothing east of Montana, Wyoming, Colorado or New Mexico that I ever need to see again. If you spent more time in the west, I think you would have a better experience of American culture.
> 
> Don`t even get me started on the deep south. The Louisiana Purchase was not a good deal for America....:cheeky4:



Truth right there. I've lived in the south and the east, and they are both terrible! I wouldn not mind if they wanted to secede and become their own backwardass country...


----------



## pjstyles

dreampow said:


> PJstyles
> 
> 人間万事、塞翁が馬 (にんげんばんじさいおうがうま）
> 
> My guess is you don't know this proverb.
> 
> If you do hats off because your Japanese is top notch.
> 
> 
> Its from an old Japanese story. It basically means all things can be interpreted as good or bad depending on how you look at them. At first glance they may look bad, but perhaps in time looking back you can see the "bad" lead you to something good later on.


 そういうことか？聞いたことない。勉強になりました！
だけど、　"人間万事塞翁が馬」の「人間（じんかん）」とは日本で言う人間（にんげん）の事ではなく、世間（せけん）という意味です。"
Okay enough derailing.


----------



## Lunchball

dreampow said:


> Its just strictly controlled so no moron in a club or the good ol boys will be pulling one out on you.


I would just like to point out, that there is a high likelihood that the moron in club had his gun illegally and he couldn't care less about gun control laws. Or gun safety for that matter, hell, the guy has probably never even been to a shooting range. 

I think snowolf has it right. It's the "American" culture that is the problem here. Too many wannabe badasses want to show how "tough" they are.


----------



## BoardWalk

snowklinger said:


> I'm alot more scared of all the fuckstick "non-criminals" who endanger my life on a daily basis just by having a driver's license they don't deserve, not to mention drunk drivers.



True that...


----------



## BoardWalk

ETM said:


> I made no reference to the whole of the usa. But if you really want to know what a lot of people outside the usa think you may have just hit the nail on the head.
> I plan on coming to the usa on a snowboarding holiday but ill be fucked if im going to a place where every one is packing a gun. There are (I hope) places in the usa where I can do my thing without even seeing or hearing of guns and or gun violence.


So according to your statement the rest of the world (the people that call us ignorant) are just like us, ignorant. Go ahead and plan your trip, you won't see any guns and if you hear about them it will likely be in a conversation about someone bagging a trophy. Trust me you'll be glad you came.


----------



## caneyhead

I believe right to bear arms goes much deeper than protection of self from common criminals. My understanding is that is was preserved by learned individuals who studied history and applied it to the future. Specifically protection of self, property and community from tyrannts of every organizational level including potentially your own government. That goes also with right to form militia. Concealed weapon permits are just part of that struggle to prevent erosion.


----------



## tlake2568

//end derail
Im Going Off The Thread On A


Anyway, I love how SnowBasin PR is totally blowing this under the rug. Do you think there is any hope for this resort?


----------



## Bones

tlake2568 said:


> Anyway, I love how SnowBasin PR is totally blowing this under the rug.


Yeah, there's no ownership of the problem on the part of the resort and I think that's of greater concern than the cultural attitudes that may or may not exist to some degree.

Let's face it, we've all heard nice sounding, but empty promises made by corporations to change their ways. The fact that Snowbasin isn't even bothering to make those statements speaks volumes by their absense.


----------



## CheeseForSteeze

tlake2568 said:


> //end derail
> Im Going Off The Thread On A
> 
> 
> Anyway, I love how SnowBasin PR is totally blowing this under the rug. Do you think there is any hope for this resort?


Of course, if the owners aren't too hardheaded or maybe ignorant. Snowolf indicated these people are smart enough to understand the situation and that this may be intentional but I feel more that they may really just be that ignorant.

They have terrain. They have the physical infrastructure. They have the location to get conditions and proximity to SLC which is a big destination for many people. If they get their customer relations in order and build a reputation for a season on it, they can easily erase this as an ugly blemish in their past.

It's all up to them. It's really not that hard. But as Wolf said, they've basically mishandled it in the worst conceivable way short of just posting a "Fuck you, we don't really care what you think."


----------



## Toecutter

On the other hand, the resort might end up just fine by not saying anything further and letting the uproar die down. I bet within four weeks everyone will have moved on to other topics. People tend to have a short memory. I bet that most of the mayhem is coming from people who use the Internet from a distance and are unlikely customers with or without this incident.


----------



## snowklinger

hey dreampow, thanks for the stories!

goddamn ********, i knew it! don't worry we all hate their "culture" too.

btw miami doesn't really count as usa - lol!~


----------



## Sick-Pow

snowklinger said:


> hey dreampow, thanks for the stories!
> 
> goddamn ********, i knew it! don't worry we all hate their "culture" too.
> 
> btw miami doesn't really count as usa - lol!~


You are so right, Miami does not count and IMO, Dreampow was smoking too much of our funny weeds (hippie references) in Kansas and experienced some paranoia just seeing guns. No offense. 

I would not use only 2 experiences as any sort of basis for fact. None.


----------



## SnowRock

Sorry to continue on the derailment, but did I really just read a condemnation/dismissal of the entire east coast along with all of the south? Holy smokes. I thought the elitist "my schit smells like roses" euro attitudes were bad... but from fellow Americans as well?

In a general sense, the size, scope and diversity of America is unlike any other country in the world. There are good and bad qualities present in all regions, and stereotypes MAY certainly exist for a reason, but to paint entire regions, countries or states in such broad strokes is unbelievably narrow minded IMO.


----------



## CheeseForSteeze

SnowRock said:


> Sorry to continue on the derailment, but did I really just read a condemnation/dismissal of the entire east coast along with all of the south? Holy smokes. I thought the elitist "my schit smells like roses" euro attitudes were bad... but from fellow Americans as well?
> 
> In a general sense, the size, scope and diversity of America is unlike any other country in the world. There are good and bad qualities present in all regions, and stereotypes MAY certainly exist for a reason, but to paint entire regions, countries or states in such broad strokes is unbelievably narrow minded IMO.


Yep, it's funny how people act about places they haven't spent time more than as just a tourist or passer through. They don't know the people or culture except through a few anecdotes or iconic figures in politics, arts, sports or whatever. Yet, it's ok to brag about the (supposed) capability of executing criminals vigilante style. And yet, it's the United States East of Nevada that is somehow barbaric.






Some people really like to think their shit don't stank.


----------



## IdahoFreshies

wait so you are saying the south ISNT a massive ******* infested shit hole



Snowolf said:


> EDIT: Note to Idaho...not bashing conservatives like yourself, you and those like you are not the problem. Freaks like this dude who call themselves conservatives are the issue! Sorry to throw politics in here. I only did so because of the experience dreampow had in Kansas.


lol im not as conservative as you think. My one political argument was about as extreme as it gets. that post was quite humorous and very true 




Snowolf said:


> I agree to a point. In all honesty, you could run a "Berlin Wall" along the eastern border of Montana and go due south along Wyoming, Colorado and New Mexico`s eastern borders and make everything east of that wall a foreign (fascist no doubt) country that was off limits to us in the west and I could not care less. There is absolutely nothing east of Montana, Wyoming, Colorado or New Mexico that I ever need to see again. If you spent more time in the west, I think you would have a better experience of American culture.
> 
> Don`t even get me started on the deep south. The Louisiana Purchase was not a good deal for America....:cheeky4:


hahahahhahahaha beautiful. i couldnt agree more. I (along with my parents) have vowed i will never live east of that imaginary berlin wall ever again. the west is just too great.




caneyhead said:


> I believe right to bear arms goes much deeper than protection of self from common criminals. My understanding is that is was preserved by learned individuals who studied history and applied it to the future. Specifically protection of self, property and community from tyrannts of every organizational level including potentially your own government. That goes also with right to form militia. Concealed weapon permits are just part of that struggle to prevent erosion.


bingo, you hit the nail on the head. Having guns as personal protection is one part of it, but the real reason for an armed country is to prevent government from over reaching its bounds.


----------



## Ocho

SnowRock said:


> Sorry to continue on the derailment, but did I really just read a condemnation/dismissal of the *entire east coast along with all of the south?* Holy smokes. I thought the elitist "my schit smells like roses" euro attitudes were bad... but from fellow Americans as well?
> 
> In a general sense, the size, scope and diversity of America is unlike any other country in the world. There are good and bad qualities present in all regions, and stereotypes MAY certainly exist for a reason, but to *paint entire regions, countries or states in such broad strokes* is unbelievably narrow minded IMO.


I consider The South to be anything south of the Mason-Dixon. 

Like you, I'm from NJ. I'm sure you've encountered people, fellow Americans, who think all of NJ is like what they see upon landing at EWR or from that Jersey Shore show.


----------



## CheeseForSteeze

We can talk about this more in PM's but this thread is already too far OT from Snowbasin and Tim Taylor.


----------



## dreampow

pjstyles said:


> そういうことか？聞いたことない。勉強になりました！
> だけど、　"人間万事塞翁が馬」の「人間（じんかん）」とは日本で言う人間（にんげん）の事ではなく、世間（せけん）という意味です。"
> Okay enough derailing.


やるな

日本人ですか？

それとも大学で日本語を勉強しましたか？


----------



## C.B.

dreampow said:


> やるな
> 
> 日本人ですか？
> 
> それとも大学で日本語を勉強しましたか？


This thread went from off-topic to off language.... epic


----------



## dreampow

Like I said I can see both sides of the argument. I would just rather live somewhere where most people don't have access to guns. Thats my choice.

I also agree that the mainstream culture is the biggest problem here not weapon ownership.

Hey Sickpow, I would have had to be high on LSD to have hallucinated their insulting comments and threatening behavior, sorry but both those incidents happened and they happened in the good ol' USA. I don't mean to say everyone will encounter shit like that while here. But I did.

Most of my time was spent in NYC and queens, I was in the Bronx too. Never had a problem or saw a gun.:dunno:.

Guess my style back then made me fit in better in those places:laugh:.

The Japanese quote I put up for pjstyles says just what I am saying here. Depending on which way you look at something, and on your circumstances at the time, anything can be interpreted as good or bad. Its never black and white. 

I have made my choice for me and my family and I am happy with it. 

By the way its snowing here. Will go boarding locally tonight.


----------



## kctahoe

Dreampow you have every right to live wherever you choose, but to make these comments about an incident you had in miami at a freakimg night club at 3 in the morning of all places and in the middle of Kansas in the middle of Hicksville USA, I've lived In the bay area of CA, been to Oakland and San Fran lived in Sacramento, lived in Reno, been many places and never once have I seen a gun or even thought I might need one, even though I own guns, I'm tired of all these ignorant coments, I never pretent to no anything about european or Japanese culture.


----------



## Sick-Pow

dreampow said:


> Hey Sickpow, I would have had to be high on LSD to have hallucinated their insulting comments and threatening behavior, sorry but both those incidents happened and they happened in the good ol' USA. I don't mean to say everyone will encounter shit like that while here. But I did.
> 
> Most of my time was spent in NYC and queens, I was in the Bronx too. Never had a problem or saw a gun.:dunno:.
> 
> G
> 
> By the way its snowing here. Will go boarding locally tonight.



Just like the Snowbasin transgression, I see bullies/thugs/mall-gangsters everywhere, and getting into a full on fight/guns-pulled seems last resort in any scenario (unless you are being full on robbed). How one deals with any altercation before blows/words is the art of life.

I lived in and out of NYC and I think it was by far safer than many places in the US or the world.

Glad someone is getting pow. I am back to golf.


----------



## dreampow

kctahoe said:


> Dreampow you have every right to live wherever you choose, but to make these comments about an incident you had in miami at a freakimg night club at 3 in the morning of all places and in the middle of Kansas in the middle of Hicksville USA, I've lived In the bay area of CA, been to Oakland and San Fran lived in Sacramento, lived in Reno, been many places and never once have I seen a gun or even thought I might need one, even though I own guns, I'm tired of all these ignorant coments, I never pretent to no anything about european or Japanese culture.


Try not to take it personally. I have lived in the US for a year and worked there too. I have also been going to the states regularly since I was 4 years old because I have lots of relatives there. 

I would hardly say my comments were ignorant. Just expressing my opinions and experiences:dunno:.

Thing is I like some aspects of the states not others. This is true for the UK and Japan too. I don't live in the UK anymore because I don't like the mainstream culture there either. Though I prefer Japan there are many things I don't like here too. Then there are aspects I appreciate a lot and one of those is very low crime rates and a general feeling of safety.

I made it quite clear my experiences in the states were just my experiences and I was not saying this is everyday life in the USA. As I said I felt pretty safe in NYC, Utah and CO. Most of my road trip was amazing and I enjoyed living in Forrest Hills.
In that year I did have a couple of bad experiences with guns though, why can't I express that without being called ignorant? 


Sickpow, I play a little golf too. At this time of year that sucks. You guys still don't have pow?


----------



## SnowRock

Snowolf said:


> Er......Relax guys, it`s called a "tongue in cheek" statement....:laugh:


SnowWolf I know your comment was mostly in jest but being from a place like Jersey where you are faced with being typecast out of straight ignorance, I am probably a bit hypersensitive to the notion of dismissing entire states/regions (and by extension countries), or painting all people from those sorts of places with the same broad brush... and yes that even goes for the south which has some great places to visit and is filled with many a great people.

For instance I had a bad experience in France with my then GF now wife.. we along with a few others in our group were robbed. I then had a big client from a French multi-national that were soome of the worst humans I ever dealt with but I don't think those experiences are generally reflective of the entire country and I had a subsequent good experience travelling there for work. 

I also always find it funny when "others" dismiss us and our "culture" as a bunch of gun toting, ten-gallon hat wearing yokels but never consider a few things like... 1) this country's size and diversity; 2) this country's relative youth and; 3) their own nations' history, beyond modern day and what role that might have played in forming present day.


----------



## Sick-Pow

I will argue that there are huge swaths of culture that can be dismissed with a broad brush. I know Jersey well and mostly, it sucks, both the people and the state. I can name dozens of areas of the USA, and the world that are repulsive and ignorant. Growing up in Northern California, and myself having traveled all over the world, I feel qualified to make that judgement. I know there are many that agree with the same judgements.

I also would not take those things personally.


----------



## MistahTaki

Snowolf said:


> So, I read your entire story and I think this case differs greatly from the Snowbasin case in that while I fully sympathize with your emotions, it sounds as if you guys were the aggressors at least as far as language goes. While I know how damn tough it is to do, had you guys remained civil and calm and went in and requested to talk to the lift operations supervisor about the lifty's attitude, you might have gotten the issue resolved without it kind of ruining your day. Even if they gave you the brush off, I doubt they wiuld have fucked with you any more and if they did, you like these boarders at Snowbasin would be seen as taking the high road. Tough to do I know as I often allow my reptilian brain take over now and then too.


What infuriated me was the way the ski patrol handled the situation. I approached him totally calm and I tried to explain what happened and he just tells me to not talk and tells me "you have 2 options since you guys clearly aren't at the skill level to ride that lift you can ride the other ones for the rest of they day or I can cut your lift ticket". First of all he didn't even see what happened and just went off the whatever the lift op told him. Secondly, the other lifts are the exact same chair as the one we had the incident at. I politely asked if i could explain and he shuts me up, and continually interrupted me when I tried to speak, that's when I lost it. I was completely chill by the time I spoke to him. He just escalated the whole situation.


----------



## MistahTaki

Threads don't derail on this forum. They just end up on people arguing about guns and mpd telling everybody to shut the fuck up. :laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## linvillegorge

^^^^^

Owner and proprietor of Snowbasin?


----------



## IdahoFreshies

mpdsnowman said:


> The bottom line is real simple...
> 
> People out West are a bunch of assholes possibly
> The ones down south are stupid yes
> The ones up North are all fucked up god dam canadians
> And as far as Jersey goes thats just a 2012 Myan Calendar event to make that place go away. needs a myan calendar event to do just that
> 
> And as far as I am concerned you can all
> 
> *Shut*
> 
> *The *​
> *Fuck​*
> *Up!​*
> :cheeky4:


nice effort put in to make the words different color and get bigger...it conveys the point nicely. 


and oh the places this thread has gone! this one is another one for the books.


----------



## SnowSource

Just another personal reminder that Utah Resorts that allow snowboarding aren't any different than Queer Valley when it comes to respecting snowboarders. This patrol was probably fired from Queer Valley for forgetting to wear his Rolex Altimeter


----------



## IdahoFreshies

Snowolf said:


> And all it took was one little picture of a gun.....:laugh:


u posted a pic of a gun...i said i love my guns...then 12 pages of off topic ranting ensued. i love it:laugh:


----------



## Lunchball

> SnowWolf I know your comment was mostly in jest but being from a place like Jersey where you are faced with being typecast out of straight ignorance


you mean I can't learn everything about Jersey from Snookie and the Situation?


----------



## Toecutter

MistahTaki said:


> What infuriated me was the way the ski patrol handled the situation. I approached him totally calm and I tried to explain what happened and he just tells me to not talk and tells me "you have 2 options since you guys clearly aren't at the skill level to ride that lift you can ride the other ones for the rest of they day or I can cut your lift ticket". First of all he didn't even see what happened and just went off the whatever the lift op told him. Secondly, the other lifts are the exact same chair as the one we had the incident at. I politely asked if i could explain and he shuts me up, and continually interrupted me when I tried to speak, that's when I lost it. I was completely chill by the time I spoke to him. He just escalated the whole situation.


If it still bothers you then you could write a letter to the resort Management or Human Resources explaining your side of the story. It doesn't mean they would necessarily do anything about it right now but if that patroller or liftie has a history then you would add to the documentation, and maybe he (they) would get to also read it to see it from your point of view. Make sure you compose the letter with as much maturity as you can muster. You should explain how you lost it after becoming frustrated. If nothing else it will make you feel better, and in ten years you don't have to look back and think that you didn't do anything.


----------



## BoardWalk

dreampow said:


> OK
> 
> I was getting ready to eat so I kept it short.
> 
> 1) I was an epic road trip from LA to New York with my then Girlfriend who happened to be a very pretty Venezuelan girl.
> I was in my hippy phase and had long hair and was wearing ethnic style clothes, baggy colorful and funky.
> We were passing through Kansas after a lovely time in Utah and Colorado (Beautiful places and people were generally nice, we felt safe). We stopped to get gas and food somewhere in the sticks.
> We pull up and get out only to notice opposite us in the parking lot a bunch of cowboy ******* types.
> 
> I come from a place in the UK (Leeds) where you get into fist fights regularly growing up, its just a part of life. Have come to blows with guys more times than I care to mention. I never had to deal with a gun or a weapon and in general if someone goes down or is bleeding badly its the end of the fight. Basically I am not intimidated easily and know how to handle myself if need be.
> 
> Anyway back to Kansas and the guys opposite us in the parking lot are all in cowboy gear, hats and all. They are sitting on the back of their pick up, several of them holding rifles in their hands and draped over their shoulder.
> The moment we got out of our car they were eying up my girlfriend and talking shit. They were rude and obnoxious and threatening in their body language and verbals. Nothing actually happened. We got back in our car as quickly as possible and got out of there.
> Was just an awful experience and did not enjoy being intimidated and having my girlfriend insulted by men holding rifles.
> 
> 
> 2) Miami Beach at a night club with my then girlfriend a pretty blonde (irrelevant I know but a nice memory for me). Its just a scene outside a club maybe 3am. Some guys were kind of having a verbal disagreement maybe 50 meters from where we were standing. Suddenly one guy pulls out a pistol and starts firing. He didn't try to shoot anyone, I guess he was showing off or some shit, but we lay face down on the concrete while bullets flew and I could hear them hitting empty parked cars around us.
> After about 30 seconds (that seemed like an eternity) the firing stopped and me and my girl ran to the sound of police sirens.
> 
> I enjoyed my time in the states and the vast majority of my experiences were positive. What concerns me is that pretty much anyone can own a gun. In Europe or Japan I have never even seen a gun apart from police and military.
> Thing is I can see the reasoning. Makes sense in some ways, but the nutters, the loons. People who are not stable or safe can buy guns and use them for bad. Killing people.
> No one can argue that this does not happen. It happens regularly in the states. I know not in most places and as a percentage more people die in car crashes, but the fact is it does happen.
> 
> That is just too much of a risk IMO. If people are to own guns there should be more tests and controls as to their mental stability and planned usage IMO.
> 
> In Japan or Europe you just don't have to worry about the possibility. In the states if you are entering a confrontation or exchanging heated words you need to consider the very real possibility that this asshole has a gun close by.
> Not a price I am willing to pay, which is why I live somewhere where guns are not readily available.


I love all of the profiling in your stories, you even profile your girlfriends. The irony of it all.


----------



## dreampow

BoardWalk said:


> I love all of the profiling in your stories, you even profile your girlfriends. The irony of it all.


I was tempted to go into more detail on the descriptions. I realize its irrelevant, but I enjoyed a little trip down memory lane. I was young and just out of University, did not know shit including the dangers of late night Miami.

The Venezuelan girl was a stunner, gorgeous, could not leave her alone for 5 mins without some dude hitting on her. In the end that just became a pain in the ass, hence the Japanese proverb about everything being a double edged sword. 
She was also completely deadly when PMSing.


----------



## BoardWalk

dreampow said:


> She was also completely deadly when PMSing.


So the guns incidents were relatively a walk in the park.


----------



## dreampow

compared to the rifles her PMSing was like a tomahawk cruise missile:laugh:.


----------



## Sick-Pow

SnowSource said:


> Just another personal reminder that Utah Resorts that allow snowboarding aren't any different than Queer Valley when it comes to respecting snowboarders. This patrol was probably fired from Queer Valley for forgetting to wear his Rolex Altimeter



Great post.


----------



## pjstyles

giving into the temptation....

Oklahoma Mother, 18, Kills Intruder Breaking Into Her Home While on Phone With 911 - Yahoo!


----------



## irrballsac

pjstyles said:


> giving into the temptation....
> 
> Oklahoma Mother, 18, Kills Intruder Breaking Into Her Home While on Phone With 911 - Yahoo!


whaaaaaaa... thats one of the most fucked up stories ive heard in a long time. it takes an even crazier turn about 3/4 of the way through...


----------



## irrballsac

Snowolf said:


> You don`t know how much I wish I could live in a place where I do not feel the need to be armed, but until I can leave America and go somewhere like *Canada or Australia*, it is my reality.


haha after hours of reading, the only comment I have, besides shame on snowbasin, is you HONESTLY thing these two places are where you want to live weaponless?! 

Australia is one of the most dangerous places IN THE WORLD. That's why the British sent their convicts, and psychos there. It doesn't necessarily have to do with the people (despite the previous sentence) as just the wildlife, weather, and land itself. And well... Canada is Canada. I don't know much about it, but I wouldn't want to travel in one of the least populated places on earth without something to defend myself.

I am all for carrying weapons, even though I only have a rifle and don't plan on carrying a handgun in the near future, but it more so has to do with situational readiness and not fear of a stranger.


----------



## MistahTaki




----------



## Bones

irrballsac said:


> And well... Canada is Canada. I don't know much about it, but I wouldn't want to travel in one of the least populated places on earth without something to defend myself.


Defend yourself from what? All our igloos are bear-proof, even in July!


----------



## madman32120

Snowolf said:


> It just dawned on me....You ride at Taos right? Do you think the hostility you got stems from the "old timers" there being ass hurt over them finally "allowing" snowboards at Taos?...:dunno:


well obviously lol why can't we all just get along?!?


----------



## Toecutter

pjstyles said:


> giving into the temptation....
> 
> Oklahoma Mother, 18, Kills Intruder Breaking Into Her Home While on Phone With 911 - Yahoo!


"Can I please get a *dispatcher* out here immediately?"


----------



## khok101

Toecutter said:


> "Can I please get a *dispatcher* out here immediately?"



took the cops awhile to get out there good thing she had a shotgun.


----------



## Toecutter

khok101 said:


> took the cops awhile to get out there good thing she had a shotgun.


Hopefully they sent some officers and not the dispatcher.


----------



## Argo

pjstyles said:


> giving into the temptation....
> 
> Oklahoma Mother, 18, Kills Intruder Breaking Into Her Home While on Phone With 911 - Yahoo!


Glad she was able to protect herself and baby, beats getting raped and killed.


----------



## Toecutter

Argo said:


> Glad she was able to protect herself and baby, beats getting raped and killed.


Hell yeah. Did you catch that the intruder had been stalking her? I wonder if the two guys purposely waited until her husband died from cancer before pouncing? Shit.


----------



## Ocho

Toecutter said:


> Hopefully they sent some officers and not the dispatcher.


Hey, give her a break. She's 18, has a new baby, lost her husband Christmas Day, and had to juggle two firearms and a phone while two crazies (one being her stalker) tried to break in to her home. I thought she sounded amazingly calm considering.



Argo said:


> Glad she was able to protect herself and baby, beats getting raped and killed.


Exactly.


----------



## Toecutter

EatRideSleep said:


> Hey, give her a break. She's 18, has a new baby, lost her husband Christmas Day, and had to juggle two firearms and a phone while two crazies (one being her stalker) tried to break in to her home. I thought she sounded amazingly calm considering.


No, I'm just joshing now that the situation is over -- no harm meant. She sounded extremely composed in what must have been at the far end of the scale of stressful situations. I wonder if I would be able to remain as composed in such a situation.


----------



## Ocho

Toecutter said:


> No, I'm just joshing now that the situation is over -- no harm meant. She sounded extremely composed in what must have been at the far end of the scale of stressful situations. I wonder if I would be able to remain as composed in such a situation.


Gotcha. :thumbsup: 

It's amazing what clarity people can have in situations like that. Good for her.


----------

